# FEB/MAR 2WW TESTERS ~ TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for February and March 2WWers 

Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support 

 Loads of love and luck 

      ​



Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Jennie (Penguin),2 Feb,ICSI, 
bunagirl,2 Feb,IVF, 
Hope22,2 Feb,IVF, 
honeypieface,2 Feb,ICSI
DK,3 Feb,Clom, 
bugsy2008,5 Feb,ICSI
cme,5 Feb,IVF, 
hopeful07,6 Feb,ICSI, 
Louise03,6 Feb,ICSI
Claireyfairy,6 Feb,IUI
laks,6 Feb,,
mandamae,6 Feb,ICSI, 
Emi-Lou T,6 Feb,IVF, 
melbo,6 Feb,, 
MadameJoJo,6 Feb,IVF, 
jaimex,7 Feb,ICSI
angel444,8 Feb,ICSI, 
anyamac,8 Feb,IVF, 
TUBEROSE,8 Feb,IUI
Kathryne,Feb,IUI
colly74,9 Feb,ICSI, 
koolkap,9 Feb,IUI, 
kim78,10 Feb,IVF, 
katie31,11 Feb,, 
suzy2204,12 Feb,ICSI, 
Züri,12 Feb,IVF/ICSI
kerry1,12 Feb,FET, 
NickyLou,12 Feb,ICSI, 
chip1,13 Feb,,
SHARBARA,13 Feb,IVF, 
jakesmum,13 Feb,IVF, 
Rhidic,13 Feb,,
wright 1,13 Feb,IVF, 
Rinfy,13 Feb,IVF, 
Alfrediah,13 Feb,
Lindsayhelen,14 Feb,IVF, 
sammy1521,14 Feb,ICSI
Tinkelbunny,14 Feb,, 
debralauren,Feb,IVF, 
Raffy,15 Feb,ICSI, 
paws18,16 Feb,IUI,
Sweets2005,16 Feb,ICSI, 
Suzie W,16 Feb,IVF, 
gingers rogers,16 Feb,ICSI, 
hrq,16 Feb,ICSI
ambergrace,18 Feb,
xxLisaxx,18 Feb,IVF
littleblackdress,18 Feb,IUI
PMcG1,19 Feb,ICSI
armaita,19 Feb,, 
rose08,19 Feb,IUI
kezzy,20 Feb,IUI, 
grace222,20 Feb,,
likesabath,20 Feb,ICSI
Caroline S,20 Feb,FET
emmat1010,20 Feb,IVF
onlysam,20 Feb,IVF
Pinot,22 Feb,IVF
JoJo35,23 Feb,ICSI
spinny1,23 Feb,ICSI
hannahDMW,23 Feb,IVF
Angels4Me,23 Feb,IVF
LUCY L,23 Feb,FET
LadyL,23 Feb,,
Den_dennis,23 Feb,,
Fire Opal,23 Feb
Bambi79,23 Feb,IUI
Juicer,25 Feb,ICSI
guccimama,25 Feb,IVF
emmypops,26 Feb,IVF
bow99,26 Feb,IUI
kirsty33,26 Feb,IVF
Milo10,27 Feb,ICSI
WKelly,27 Feb,ICSI
susan_p,28 Feb,IVF
wizard,Feb,IUI
clomid user,Feb,Clom,
veng,Feb,FET
Pat1970,Feb,IVF
littleareca,Feb,ICSI




Much love, Lizzy xxx​


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*DK* ~ hope you are ok and AF is staying away  

*Lindsay* ~ sore (oYo) are really common so nothing to worry about. Could be the meds causing it too 

Hi *Colly* and *Melbo* ~ welcome to the thread...lots of luck to you both  

*Sharbara* ~ all your symptoms are really common too....i'll leave you a link to a couple of good threads 

*2WW Symptoms that went on to a BFP*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults

*BFP ~ AF Pains during 2WW*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0;viewResults

*Jakesmum* ~ hope the weather is kind to you on Weds   Have a look in the 2ww FAQ for some info on grading 

*2ww FAQ*
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Love and luck,

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Lizzie 

I feel  a little better but i wish i could be as positive as my friend! the last few days are the worst arn't they? I missed my prgesterone pessarie this am as i came home and was so tired i went straight to bed. I took it as sooon as i got up, I hope not to late!

how is everyone holding out?
mandamae


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mandamae ~ where did your post go! I was sending you bubbles for being first  xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

It's back again.....i thought I'd made it disappear with too much bubble blowing


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

AH thanks, but i deleted it by accident so started again!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi thanks for info lizzy had a good read


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi  shabara, mandamae, lizzy,

Hi lizzy thanks for the personal hun, so far she is behaving and staying away but not looking frward to waking up as i no she will be there when i wake!  thanks for thinking of me huni!   hows u??x


----------



## Hope22 (Nov 14, 2007)

Just to update you all. The faint postive at the weekend was a definite      

I'm just really     for lots of babyglue now to get through the next few weeks. 

I'm really in shock and so is DH. Its bizarre after 4 years of trying - I have never gotten this far. 

Wishing all of those with   lots of strength and luck for your next cycle and for those who havent tested lots of babydust  

Aly xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

congratulations
im so pleased for you


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh Aly  

thats fantastic news hon - many many congrats and sticky vibes       

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

well done hope 22 !! yay on the BFP!!!


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi 

I'd like to join you please  My test date is Friday, I had 2 x 3 cell and 4 cell embies transferred on Day 2 and basically I've had some twinges and one nipple is sorer than the other plus a night sweat last night, but apart from that nothing. 

Lizzie - pls would you add me to the board? Thanks!

Lots of positive sticky vibes to everyone on here    and congrats Aly on your BFP


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hello ladies

hope everyone is enjoying the snow i love it although i haven't been out in its to cold hee hee, its getting quite thichk here now and hasn't stopped snowing all nite.

Aly - thats fantastic news congratulaions hope thats many of more BFP to come!!!!!

Madamejojo - i also test on friday, i have also had twinges and sore boobs lets  its a BFP for us both good luck    

to all those who got a BFN thinking of each one of u and sending u lots of  

Louise xxx


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I wasn't on line yesterday. DP and I spent the day together just chilling trying not to think about being on 2ww. It sort of worked. 

I hope you've all enjoyed the snow, isn't it beautiful?

Aly - congratulations   , that's fantastic. 

Lizzy - thanks for the info, it's good to hear about other people. 

Mandamae - fingers crossed for the last few days.   

Jakesmum - I've started my sun-dance, so hopefully you'll have an easy journey on Wednesday. 

Jess, Deliadoll & Jennie - hope you are ok.   

To everyone on 2ww      for a BFP. 

Well today is day 13 only 3 more to go. I can test early tomorrow (Tuesday), but have decided not to. I'm frightened of getting a BFN so if I don't test I can still imagine it will be a BFP. I'm trying to stay    , but it's difficult. I've got no symptoms at all so I think that means it will be a BFN. 

Take care 

CME xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks for links Lizzy, going to have a read now, I had ET on Friday and have sore boobs already, seems a bit early to be getting symptoms so not so sure - so will have a read of your links

Congrats Hopeful, I forget who's who on here but were you the one who had some spotting/bleeding?
congrats

x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Aly,  on your   That's great news!!! here's some baby dust to see you through the next 8 months  

Well I 'feel' it's all over for me   although my boobs are really sore I know that can be a side effect of progesterone as had that before and got a BFN, although they do seem bigger this time DH agrees. But  I don't 'feel' it has worked. I know i've 3 days left but I'm soooo sad     and can't lift it now. what next?

mandamae xx


----------



## angel444 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies

My test date is Sunday 8th (If I can wait that long) I had 2 x 7 cell embies transferred on day 3, after ICSI tx.

Have woken up today with mild AF pains, after not having any for a couple of days, really want to do a test, but scared in case its a BFN.  Boobs have been tender since EC!!!

Makes it harder, sitting around at home, all snowed in.

Aly - Congrats of your  

Sending you all Sticky Vibes and  

Angel x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Hope I can join in had 1st DIUI on frid 30th jan so now on the  .
Had very chilled out weekend and am off work this week so planning a relaxing week off.
Having tummy pains but thats all so far.
Test day 16th feb feels ages away.
Good luck to all how are testing soon my fingers are crossed for you. 
Paws18 Xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi 
just a quick one as im at work
i have all my pmt symptoms
headache AF pains cramps in my thights sore boobs and am mixing words up not to mention a bit spot on me bum 
i cant feel positive now as im constant knicker watching for AF only had ET thurs but feel so AF its bound to come
im going   and to cap it all just learned where i had my treatment has not got the contract for ivf after march so they are not sure what will happen for further cycles as i will be eligable for more nhs care and what about my frosties i asked ....not sure what is happening was the answer i got
so now im thinking what if im right and its a bfn and i want to go with frosties asap and to cap it all i have an ante natal clinc of pregnant women this afternoon
my head will surely explode


----------



## sammy1521 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi 2WW's,

May i join you, i started my 2 ww yesterday.  I've not been feeling well at all this time, i have had cramping and IBS type symptons since EC.  i am just going to take it easy for the next couple of days and see if it settles itself.

Hi Alyson - i think we are only 3 days apart...sending you  , im relaxing this week too.

Thanks Lizzy for your posts on the symtons, it helped get some prespective.

Sharon - stay positive and do try and keep it together for your class this afternoon, surely if you had ET on thursday its way too early for your AF.  I can sympathize with you though, i have felt that way since EC on friday.  Maybe its just that our body is try to adjust...i didnt feel like this last time and i got a BFN so i am hoping these feelings mean im headed towards a BFP.  The clinic told me that it was normal because the amount of progesterone in our system (which is what its like when we are on a normal AF).  Take it easy and be kind to yourself....

I am sure i see some familiar names from other threads - Hi to all.

Congrats to those who recently got a BFP!!!!

So sorry to those who have not, its earth crushing when you first find out, but over time it gets easier, the best thing to do is allow yourself to grieve, be kind to yourself.   

to all those in your 2ww, looking forward to chatting with you.

bye for now,

sammy


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi All,

I hope we are not driving ourselves too mad on our 2ww's  .

Aly - Congratulations on ur BFP  

Wishing everyone else lots of love and luck for their test days  


Suzy xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Zuri - not me hon though our names are confusing though  was hope22 ( aka Aly ) hon. 

lots of luck and positive vibes to all

Love Hopeful x


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi everybody
Good luck to you all. On my first course of IVF. Had 2 embies transferred on 22.01.09 . Currently on 2ww . Time has slowed right down. Test date is 8th Feb (day 17 after ET). Embies were day 2 4-cells. Still have 3 frosties (but hopefully wont need them).
Been really bloated throughout and have been getting a few twinges and cramping. Have had really bad heartburn as well for the last 2 days. Had to phone GP this morning. Gave me Gaviscon. Pain has worn off slightly but still there. HAve any of u had any problems?
Love Anya
x


----------



## bunagirl (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Lizzy just wanted to say that my OTD was 2nd Feb, and it was a  !

We are over the moon, but just taking one day at a time.

Love Bunagirl. x


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats bunagirl  Good luck


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi ladies! Can I join? I just had 2 blasts put back yesterday and am officially in the 2ww again! This is our 2nd IVF w/ ICSI as the first did not work sadly. This time is already going better than last though as both of our blasts were "perfect" so I feel hopeful. They have my test date as Monday, 2/16 but I reallllllllllly wish they would just let me come in on the Friday before so I wouldn't have to wonder all weekend. Plus if it is negative, I will have the weekend to throw a pity party. I don't see what the difference is as by 2/13 I will be 11dp5dt or 16dpo but I guess it is slightly early. Plus it is on Friday the 13th!!!! I will probably start peeing on a stick that weekend to see. Anyway, good luck to everyone!!!!

BTW, here is a link to my FF journal: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=156714.0


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

bunagirl so pleased for you.

Hope we are all as lucky.

Sharon hope your class went ok fingers crossed the symptoms are all from the progesterone. sending you   .

Sammy 1521 my outcome day is 14th feb but have not to go to clinic for bloods till 16th an extra 2 days to wait.  
Feel bit lazy chillin out and doing very little but hopefully it will be worth it.

Hi sweets2005 just read your post we are testing about the same time totally agree testing of frid would be great but bit scared of the friday the 13th thing never know it could be a lucky omen. 

Hi anya am not as far into 2ww as you but have been havin twinges and cramps too no heartburn but hope the gaviscon helps.

Not been feelin too great today bit nauseated and havent feel like eatin much still trying to take the pineapple juice and milk but not sure if its the milk thats making me feel rotten not its biggest fan.

Have changed my name from alyson1 to paws18 as there was a couple of aly/alisons/alyson and i was getting muddled readin the posts.

paws18 x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Bunagirl on your  here's lots of sticky baby dust for the next 8 months  

mandamae xx


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Huge congrats on your   Bunagirl


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey ladies/lizzy!

I just want to sy thank you for the support but my journey is now over  She arrived this monring with advenace      

So please put me down for a  please! x

Hope your all well and good luck in the 2ww! x x


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

I am also testing this week.. in fact its on Monday... i did cheat yesterday and did HPT and i got faint line i am not sure that i should be positive about it or no . i have no pregnancy symptoms infact i keep on feeling that my AF is going to start any moment now.. have a bit of pain in my ovaries now n then.. i have some pain near my nipple but nothing like sore boobs or anything..... god this 2WW is dam difficult...

All the best to all of you who are testing in Feb hope u get BFP.. 

Lots of love koolkap


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry AF has arrived DK.
Take Care X


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

dk - im so sorry ur af has arrived i realy thougth u would get a bfp 

Louise xx


----------



## Dona-Marie (Oct 24, 2008)

to dk sorry to hear about your  again sending u BIG HUG i know words dont help but i wish u luck in the future


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Paws, louise thank you for the support and messages it means alot, not on much today i need to rest this is very very heavy and in alot pain  Will be on more tomorow! Need to get my head straight! thanks again ladies!

Donna thanks for the teddy huni and thanks for the pm's will reply later, just passing as need to rest! lot love to you x x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

DK- im so gutted for u hunni, u rest alot. i really thought that u would get ur positive me and u had so many similar syptoms. im not sure wot my result is gonna be not feeling to positive now, and feeling so emotional, just want to cry all the time over the most stupid things  i dont no wots wriong with me. i want this testing over now. been a long wait.

Louise xx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

DK Really sorry ,you get lots of rest and look after yourself.


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

hi I dont know if anyone has any advice for me ,,the first few days after FET i had terrible cramps and now i feel like i am getting period pains.I am not due to test until the 12th Febuary is it too early for me to be getting period pains and could it be implantation or is it to late for that.I am so confused  


any advice please  
kerry


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

DK i'm so sorry hun  for you and DH   good luck for the future

mandamae xx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Congrats Bunagirl and Aly lots of sticky vibes heading your way  

DK, so sorry it was bfn hope you are getting lots of rest  

Sammy I'm testing on feb 14th too - will either be the best ever or I can go out and get drunk!  

Kerry - I had terrible bloating and just uncomfortableness (is there such a word!) for several days post EC. Then on monday which was 4 days post ET I had period type aches too and I was so scared it meant AF was on her way but they come and go and apparently it's not unusual, lots of ladies get them. I've also been getting lots of twinges in the left ovary region. I had a cyst there vefore so am hoping that's all it is. Hope this reassures you a little. It's very difficult not to panic at every little sign on this dreaded 2ww isn't it! Big   your way and hope the cramping settles - if you are really worried try ringing your clinic I'm sure they can advice you too.

My (.)(.) have become even more tender, if that's possible, I rolled over in bed last night and it was like ouch that hurt!  

Big    to everyone else on this darn 2ww

Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Lindsay

Thanks for your message i know this 2ww is awfull this is my third and it doesnt get any easier.I am constantly knicker checking and just cant relax .

Does anyone think it would be ok for me to have a bath or am i better leaving it i am 8 days post 2 day transfer.

Hope everyone else is ok this 2ww is torture isnt it

kerry


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello girls, i've just beeen to the loo and had a tiny bit of brown blood which i know is old blood could it be implantation 13 DPO? I  it is. please noo AF! 

mandamae xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

oh DK im so so sorry hon - I know exactly how you feel and there are no words that will help. Lots of tlc and time     it does get a bit easier with the passing of days

Louise  - you ll be good hon think      thoughts am    for you

I will be checking in but not posting now as as requested by the clinic tested today and was BFN as expected. This journey doesnt end here and I really believe we will all get a BFP some of us quicker than others.

Lizzy you can update me now sorry ive been a bit of a loop on that front  

to all the other ladies good luck

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hopeful - im so sorry hun i was really  for u. u take some time out for urself and have lots of tlc thinking of u  hope u can continue and u wil get ur long awaited BFP!! lots of love xx

Louise xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry not had time to read the posts as am supposed to be bed resting (DH is getting cross with me)!!  Just wanted you all to know that I had my ET today.  Sadly out of 9 fertalised only one made it to blast so I had a SET.  Apparently, it was perfect and already hatching so fingers crossed this is a good thing.  I had a bit of a wobble as really wanted two put back and some to freeze but as I've read on here a zillion times, it only takes one.  I never expected going to blast to be quite so stressful!  My embies were perfect on day 3 so I guess I'm thankful I never had the transfer then as they might have put back two which have now perished.  

My OTD is Friday 13th (couldn't have asked for a more onminous date)!!  Anyway, am going back to bed, DH bought me the complete series of Sex in the City which I've never seen so will have a couple of days watching that back to back.

I did see an excellent acupuncturist though - she was fab.  I'd been seeing a lady near to be but she works in a hospital on Wednesdays so I had a look on these boards and noticed that several people had been to see this lady (Victoria Conran) - she really seemed to know her stuff and it wasn't silly money either which a lot of them are. 

Anyway night night and good luck to everyone!

Ems


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*DK* ~ so sorry hun....many hugs 

*Hopeful* ~ i'm ever so sorry to see your news too....take good care of yourself 

Hi *MadameJoJo* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck for your Friday test, there's lots of others testing Friday too  

*Angel, Paws, Sammy, Anya, Sweets and Koolkap* ~ welcome to you all too.....love, luck and many 

*Ems* ~ hope you are ok after ET.....lots of luck to you and your fabulous embie  

*Kerry* ~ cramps are really common hun and lots of people get them and go on to get BFPs  

*Mandamae* ~ fingers crossed it's implantation 

*Aly* ~ congratulations....be very happy and healthy 

*Bunagirl* ~ fab news from you too.....congratulations 

Take care, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry have lost plot still bloomin ages till test


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Jakesmum congratulations on being PUPO, you're right about the other embies as my consultant says, they self select, what looks excellent on day 2/3 can be the ones that don't make it and the ones that don't look good on day 2/3 can and do go on to haelthy pregnancys. so your hatching blast sounds fantastic! I have been thinking of you and knew how hard it must of been for you as I tried it on my last attempt by choice but you were forced because of the snow. I   you get your BFP and fri 13th is my lucky day so I'm hopeing it's yours too! 

manda mae xx


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Morning everyone, 

Sorry I haven't been on line for a couple of days, I've been trying to keep busy in the last couple of days before the test. Well it's as predicted a  . Deep down I knew it hadn't worked and had been preparing for that, but I'm still devasted    . Not sure what I'll do now. 

Congrats to Bunagirl that's fantastic news   


Good luck to everyone wherever you are in your journey. 

CMExx


----------



## TUBEROSE (Sep 3, 2008)

Hiya

I'm 12 dpiui and on 600 progestan daily. OTD on sunday. Quick question - is it common for boobs to only feel sore and tender in evenings & at night? am very hungry late at nite and 1st thing in morning, and feeling very cold generally -indoors! otherwise - not much in way of AF cramps now - odd pummeling feeling in pelvic area occasionally and bit of a stitch now & again. 

Are these good pg signs or just the progestan winding me up?   Just want to make it to sun    
love and baby dust to all 

love tuberose


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi everybody
Thanks for the welcome. 3 more sleeps till test date. So scared ...

So sorry CME and DK, my heart goes out to u.

Hi Tuberose
My boobs are only sore every so often. It's more my nipples that feel bigger and tender. Have also been getting twinges and heartburn and very bloated. On tablets and pessaries as well so could just be side effects.
Hopeing for both of us it's positive signs  though. I also test on sunday. Good luck to u.
x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

morning ladies

CME - im so sorry hun .

well i test 2moz cant wait to be honest, just want to no now. Woke up early this morning and had a bad tummy think it was cos i needed a number 2 (sorry for TMI) i also felt very very sick then half hour later i was throwing up, so hoping this is a really good sign, my nipples are still bit tender and have white milk ducts in them, hubby noticed last nite that my boobs are more veiny, i do have a bit more heartburn (i do have hiatus hernia, but on medication for it) but something is setting it of more. I have been feeling very hot and every morning im waking up so hot which is very unusual for me. Im   i get a good result 2moz.

Louise xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

omg louise it sounds very promising


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

ah thanks sharbara i really hope so hubby said to me this has got to be a good sign as it just appeared over nite, i was so worried about goign to the toilet incase the witch arrived but she still hasn't....yet!! last cycle she arrived 2 days before test day so its looking good this time!!

how r u feeling?

Louise xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i feel like witch about to show her face but have felt like that more or less since ET another 8 days till i test  its the worse 2 weeks ever i guess if the witch turns up i know the answer if not i have a glimmer of hope its so hard
i cant believe you havent been tempted to test im very naughty i did an ovulation test which is totally stupid as probably only just implanting grrrrrrr im mad with myself would have liked to be asleep fpr the 2 weeks and wake up and know answer


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

sharbara i want to test now as its only 1 day early but cant find the pee sticks hubby hid them well!!

i kept thinking my af was arriving but so far she hasn't. fingers crossed!!!
on my last tx i had a bleed 2 days before test day and i still went on to get a bfp but then m/c, so havign a bleed doesn't always mean it will be a negative. stay strong and  

Louise xx


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

OMG Louise! That sounds so positive...hope you get a   tomorrow 

I haven't bled as yet either, really confused, and very scared to test. I know I've got a First Response upstairs but too scared even to open the packet! 

Should I just go straight to the clinic tomorrow without testing at home or should I do a sneaky test first thing when I get up?  

BTW, what do milk ducts on nipples look like??

x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

madamejojo - thanks i hope i get it!! and hope u do to hun.
not havign a bleed is a really good sing, u had any other syptoms? i haven't been told to go to the clinic for tests they gave me 2 pee sticks to do at home, which id rather do so can be alone to cry if all goes wrong. If i was in ur shoes i prob would test 1st befroe goign into hospital then u no wot its likely to say at the clinic. white milk ducts look like little white bumps in ur nipples.

Louise xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

yeh i think id test first cos then you know and you wont build yourself up to it 
but it all sounds positive
i havent bought any tests as yet as i know i wont be able to resist lol
god im so excited for both of you


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

sharbara - i dont blame u not buying any tests yet, u would only be so tempted and would get u more stressed on wot the results turn out to be. on my last tx i tested a few times early got negatives and faint positives and it made me so emotional and i promised mysefl not gonna let myself get like that this time. Any way i like the feeling of being PUPO!!!!

i have a very good feeling about us all now we can do it girls      
Louise xx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Everyone.

Sorry to hear your news hopeful,cme sending youz a big   Take Care.

Madamejojo fingers crossed  and   for tomorrow. I completely understand how you feel about opening the test pack I have walked past then in the shops and think will I or wont I buy some. Do what you feel is right.
I am a bit   like you think you need to see how you feel in the morning and go with your gut instinct.

Louise fingers crossed and   for tomorrow.

  for everyone else.
Take care
paws


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

No symptoms as yet... I did a HPT today morning also n it was negative... I think i have to again go through the same process again...


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i know what you mean
but least now you know that you only got 24 hrs to wait 
i can do it..........


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

I think I will test first thing tomorrow morning before I go to the clinc...at least I will be able to cry if it's a BFN. 

Symptoms-wise - I think my nipples are more swollen and bigger, and I may have some milk ducts, but not totally sure (may have always had them??) I have been having some AF type pains in my nether regions, but somehow they were not so similar to AF pains as I usually get AF within an hour once I get them. I have been having the most vivid dreams every night this week, and a couple of night sweats. Also a couple of dizzy spells but very brief ones. 

I really hope we're going to have some good news tomorrow.    

JoJo x


----------



## melbo (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Girls

Thought i would log in as it is also official test day tomorrow and today is panic day!  last time when i got a BFN for my IVF cycle i knew on the day before.  
Louise and Madam JOJO your symptoms sound positive!  I have had some spotting and cramps of a sort all week and a couple of night sweats.  I must admit i was very naughty and did a HPT yesterday and got the result i wanted to see but i spoke to the hospital and they said i have to wait until the blood test tomorrow to be sure...  Am in such a panic now and checking about every half hour whether AF has arrived.  I think anyone that hasn't done a HPT has amazing willpower!!! 
   that 6th Feb is our lucky day!  

Lots of love and     to everyone else on this thread (i'm sorry there are too many to mention you all)

melbo x x x


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

im sure 6th feb will be all our day im so excited for us all.

melbo - u got u bfp? wow so pleased for u hun

i was told that hot night sweats is a good sign of pregnancy

    its our turn ladies  

Louise xx


----------



## melbo (Sep 13, 2008)

For sure it is our turn!
I did get a BFP and was so happy yesterday but today its like it never happened and i am panicking like crazy!  i need to go and do some Zita visualisation to calm myself down!!!  
 's and 's all round!!

melbo xxx


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Congrats on your   Melbo that's such great news


----------



## melbo (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks JOJO but i don't want to count my chickens before they've hatched if you know what i mean!!!!! (i hope i'm not having chickens!!  )


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello ladies ,I'm also testing tomorrow with louise, jojo and would of been melbo.
Congrats on your   melbo.

I also knew on other tx's by now as AF had arrived but not this time, I had the tiniest bit of brpwn spotting yesterday and nothing since, have also been having really vived and wierd dreams, I have had a few night sweats too. I really   theses all all good signs for us, lets also   that feb 6th is a fantastic day for all of us xxxx

mandamae


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

melbo said:


> Thanks JOJO but i don't want to count my chickens before they've hatched if you know what i mean!!!!! (i hope i'm not having chickens!!  )


No, chickens would be a big surprise!!

I've just heard from DP, he has to have his DD tomorrow as her mother thinks that the schools will be closed again 'cos of the snow (I'm not so sure), so he can't come with me to the clinic.  Really upset I've got to do this on my own now.


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Ah Jojo, well i guess you live near me somewhere so i have news' there will be rain later and snow will go' according to the radio  

mandamae xx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi I dont know if anyone can give me some advice this is my 3rd FET and the last os my embryos now i am not due to test until the 12th Next week.This time they put me on prednisolone as they think i have NK cells i have been taking 20mg per day.I have been getting cramps from FET and now i am getting pains like AF pains could i still be pregnant or is it likely that AF is on her way 

Do you think i am too early to test yet

I am so stressed this time 
kerry


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Kerry 
I think it would be too early to test today. I've been getting period pains too for the last few days, worse last night. From what I've read and heard this does seem to be normal. I now it's really hard not to panic but do try big   

Love and   to all,

Lindsay x


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

AF pains can be a sign of implantation   so try not to be to stressed 

mandamae xx


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

mandamae said:


> Ah Jojo, well i guess you live near me somewhere so i have news' there will be rain later and snow will go' according to the radio
> 
> mandamae xx


Yes, I heard that altho' it's snowing again here at the moment!


----------



## melbo (Sep 13, 2008)

Kerry - do not panic!! 
I started AF type pains and back ache last saturday.  I think it is too early to test but as you may have just read who am i to dictate about early testing!!!  Plus i don't know anything about the drugs you are taking.  

JO Jo - do they tell you righth there and then when you go to the clinic?  we have to go for a blood test first things and they phone up around lunch time. i guess every clinic is different.
MandaMae - sorry i did not notice that tomorrow was also your day!  Your symptoms sound spot on so keep    .
I think i may ring the hospital to ask if i can have my blood test at my local hospital if the weather is bad.  The Journey is about 25 miles along fairly quiet roads so don't fancy doing that in the morning if it has snowed again.  Plus - would hate them to postpone it til monday!!!!

Hey i'm so pleased to find you girls on here right now as the last half an hour has flown by!!

melbo x


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Yes, it's great that we're all testing tomorrow and can support each other. 

My clinic has given me a specimen holder to pee into, so I guess they will do it there and then. I wonder if it's positive, would they do a blood test too?


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi MadameJoJo
I think they will do the blood test also or else they would have asked u to do the HPT and inform them if its positive. 

All the best for Tests... !  i will   for you


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks koolkap


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks koolkap


----------



## melbo (Sep 13, 2008)

yes thanks koolkap


----------



## Rhidic (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi all, just joining this thread--OTD next Friday.  God it is so hard not to obsessively focus on every little sensation or possible symptom.  And then knowing that any symptom might just be a result of the meds is really crazy making.  Hoping I'll be able to hold out and not test early. We'll see as the time approaches.

Decided that it's ok to just assume that I am pregnant--I am PUPO after all.  Maybe I can have an enjoyable week just believing that it's worked.  And hopefully next Friday, my belief will be confirmed.  

Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome Rhidic
I know what you mean about analysing every little thing. I'm in a constant state of what does that twinge mean? and knicker checking!

I test on the 14th so only a day after you, heres hoping we get what we wish for!  

xx


----------



## lynette25 (Mar 4, 2008)

hi all

just gatecrashing to wish all of you that i met in chat that test tommorow all the best ,praying for bfp for ya all,also everyone else hope u all get bfp too

lots of love 
got everything crossed for ya all 

love lynette
xxxxxxxxxx

louise03 dont forget to pm me


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

lynette thanks hun i will send u messaage as soon as i no.

been resting all afternoon as been sick twice again and feeling very dizzy.

Louise xx


----------



## TUBEROSE (Sep 3, 2008)

anyamac - thnx for the messge - good to know someone else is where I'm at and we're test day buddies!!!  Just really hope its our turn  

Wishing you tons of luck and sending   

Let me know how you're getting on - I'm having a fairly symptomless day to day except unsatiable hunger! Could be the cold weather making me crave comfort food  

Thanks for taking the time to reply.

love tuberose


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anybody know if you always get a bleed with implantation or can that happen without a bleed? I've seen nothing in all my constant knicker checking and am very thankful but am now wondering if I shouldn't have a little of something? Am I just  

love,
Lindsay x


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Lindsayhelen said:


> Does anybody know if you always get a bleed with implantation or can that happen without a bleed? I've seen nothing in all my constant knicker checking and am very thankful but am now wondering if I shouldn't have a little of something? Am I just
> 
> love,
> Lindsay x


Apparently (and I've researched this quite deeply!), there are many women who've gone on to have a BFP without any sort of bleed whatsoever, but you have to remember that if you don't bleed, you are not guaranteed to get a BFP - you could have a BFN. If you're using Cyclogest or any other progestorone supplement this can hold back AF.

So, the upshot is - don't worry about it!


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi ladies

well i not sure if its over for me i just been toliet and had a tiny bit of brown with tiny bit of red, it wasn't bright red (sorry for tmi) does this mean its over? i test 2moz im so worried now, i got this far and thought i was doing ok.

im so sure its over dont eve wanna test 2moz now    

please could someone give me some advice please

Louise xx


----------



## hopeful07 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey hon

brown blood is old blood hon -   try not to panic. Sounds like a little amount too could be your body getting rid of any left over blood ready for BFP. Put your feet up and make sure you rest lots. 

have blown you bubbles to get you on even numbers for luck

have everything crossed for you.    and am thinking of you.

Love Hopeful xx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

ah thanks hopeful, i m just so worried that in the nite the bleeding will start to get heavier. i juist had a cry and hubby bless him said we wont no for sure until we do test 2moz and that it could be nothing. but im not convinced. he thinks it could be implantation bleed but its got to be to late for that im on day 12 now.

thanks hopeful wot would i do with out u all id go really insane 

Louise xx


----------



## melbo (Sep 13, 2008)

Louise
As hopeful said brown is Ok and its definitely not over yet hon.  you go to bed and stop worrying.  i am sure you have read a millionposts on this website saying that people have spotting and bleeding until weeks into a pregancy.  Keep posisitve     and visualising everything getting comfy and settling down.  Easier said than done but keep going  .  am praying that it all settles down     

love melbo xxx

will blow you some more goodluck bubbles!


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Hello ladies, well louise i have exactly the same and now i think i'm getting AF pains    I'm not sure though.
Oh please let this be implantation for both Louise and I          Don't want to worry DH so havn't told him (he has bi polar and is easily upset). I   for both Louise and I that it is our turn and we'll have good news later.

mandamae xx


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

for everyone including me who is testing today    

I've decided to let the clinic do it at 11.30am. 

Hope it's the day our dreams come true.   

JoJo x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

*Please excuse me gatecrashing but mandamae ....

                                           

I'll be thinking of you at 11 today 

And             for the rest of you ladies too 

*​


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Good luck to u all today. All body parts are crossed.

    

xxxx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

MadameJoJo 
All the best for your test  ... we all will pray for you  ... do update us soon... 

 waiting eagerly to hear from you..

all the best to all who are testing today... 




lots of luv koolkap


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone who is testing today     
I  that you get ur long awaited BFP's

Love Suzy xx


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Luck to all of us testing today, I'm also letting the clinic do it, i'm so scared!
         to all of us

mandamae xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

SOrry for gatebrashing but wanted to wish all the testers today the best of luck .... esp Lou xxx

     

Daisy xxx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Good luck to everyone that is testing today - can't wait to see the BFPs later!!!!!

Ems


----------



## sheps (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi

Been reading this thread as my OTD was today but tested early.

Wishing all of you that are testing today all the luck in the world.

[fly]       
  [/fly]

Sheps
x


----------



## Raffy (Jan 18, 2009)

Just wanted to join you on this board - i've been on the jan/feb winter wonder babes thread for a while, but am now on the dreaded 2ww, test date 15th feb, after having day 5 blast transfer (2 embryos) on 3rd Feb.

Fingers crossed for all of you testing soon       

Raffy x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Haven't read back or caught up properly yet but wanted to wish much luck to everyone testing today 

                             

Will catch up later!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Big     and lots of    to everybody testing today.

Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Just to let you all know i am thinking of you today and hope you all get your BFP

    
    
    

kerry


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I was hoping to joing the thread. I'm really just at the beginning of the 2ww, et was on wednesday and test date is the 16th. I'm already going a little crazy.


I reaaally just wanted to wish everyone who is testing today       .

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Just to let you all know, I have just come back from the hospital but it was a BFN  Absolutely gutted. 

Not going to give up on this dream, though. 

 to everyone else. 

Jo x


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Madame JoJo

I am so sorrry it is so hard this IVF lark your dream will come true

Keep strong
kerry


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

MadameJoJo - I am so sorry.  
You look after yourself hun.
Suzy xx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

MadameJoJo ..
Please don't loose hope.... that's life difficult and frustrating n u just have to live it with big smile.. i know all this doesn't make any difference in ur situation but u have to be strong..
Yes last but not the least all ur FF are with u always.. 
Keep smiling and be good always ... god will answer ur prayers some day...

Lots of luv Koolkap


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

So sorry Jo words will not be enough but there's lots of people thinking of you  

Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

madamejojo
       
no words can make you feel any better at this time but would just like to send you this... 
     

xxx
babylove


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

So sorry jojo to hear your news            I also got a   I'm devestated                

Good luck to every one else    

mandamae xx


----------



## babylove (May 25, 2006)

mandamae      
stay strong hun..sending you loads of  
xxxx
babylove


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

mandamae

Be strong .. 

After reading all the post today i am scared what will happen to me after three days... Its really difficult to face the truth..

Lots of luv Koolkap.


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind words, I really wasn;t prepared for how it has hit me. I suppose it never gets better hearing negative news, but the first time it feels like a stake has been driven through your heart. 

I will try to keep positive and plan for the future, thinking of going to ARGC next time, despite the hassle and expense, I have to give it my best shot. 

So sorry to hear of your BFN too, mandamae   

x


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mandamae
So sorry about your result.
sending you lots of     
Love Suzy xx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Mandamae so sorry to hear yours was a negative too big   

Love 
Lindsay x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Mandamae   I'm so sorry

B xx


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey ladies

Madamejojo I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you can find peace o we the weekend. 

I'm still in RSCH with ohss, 4th day now. I have a bfp to make things better, though I'm too scared to even raise a smile about it. 

Fingers crossed. Good luck to the other 6th Feb testers. 

Xxxx


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

a big   to those with a bfn


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you so much for your kind words girls   xxx

jojo we are going to ARGC next time too, hoping for consultaion in march x   

mandamae xx


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

mandamae said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words girls  xxx
> 
> jojo we are going to ARGC next time too, hoping for consultaion in march x
> 
> mandamae xx


 I think AGRC is the only way forward. Do you know what the waiting list is like, at the moment? March or April would be great.


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

just a suggestion Dr Gorrgy is also good. He was with AGRC  now has started his own pvt clinic it at Wimpole street


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

oops didn't see that u don't stay in London... sorry...


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi
Mandamae and Jo I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn . This is such a hard journey. Please treat yourselves.

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## MadameJoJo (Feb 25, 2008)

koolkap said:


> oops didn't see that u don't stay in London... sorry...


I live 50 mins away from London and stay there most weekends as I have loads of friends down there. I'm thinking that London would be quite easy for me, plus I could take holiday too.


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

You check with him , He is really a nice man. The only doctor who personally calls u every time be it some stupid query u have.

this is the link about him on FF http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88443.0

n yes I am talking all this about him because I am taking treatment at his clinic.

All the best...!

Lots of Love Koolkap


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news.Mandamae and JoJo.
Take Care. Xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry to hear your news girls
thinking of you
lots of


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks girls for all your kind words and support, I couldn't of done it without you DH agrees!

I think the waiting time at ARGC is 4-6 weeks according to their website.
I also have friends in london and will take the whole time as A/L from work and stay down there with them.

How are the other girls who tested today?  anyone heard from them?

mandamae xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

who else we waiting to hear from i loose track?


----------



## melbo (Sep 13, 2008)

Girls
I am so happy that my HPT result was confirmed by my bloodtest today and i got a  .  

we are absolutely over the moon and after 4 1/2 years of trying i am sure you can understnd why.  Am praying for sticky ones but am not even contemplating anything other than a happy future for us.  

Am desperately sorry for you JOJO and Mandamae.  Thank you for your support and wish you all the love and success in the future.   .  

To everyone else on this board - i never dared to dream this moment would come, as i just didn't think it possible - Keep positive and visualising your growing embies - as dreams can come true xxx

Lots of love

Melbo xxx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Congratulations Melbo that's fantastic news! Lots of sticky vibes heading your way xx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Well done Melbo. 
Take Care of you and your precious little one/ones!!!    

Paws18 x


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

nice one


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

hello  

can I join you all? our test date is next fri (13th, its got to be lucky for some?!). Feeling really negative now i'm in the 2nd week of the 2ww. Need to get some positivity back.

Sorry to all of you who have had BFN and congrats to those lucky enough to get their much wanted BFP.
xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi wright1
also testing fri 13th
am like you feel really neg
this is such a hard wait


----------



## kezzy (Nov 16, 2008)

hi all, im new to ff and just wanted to join in in also on my 2ww my test date is 20th feb and i'm   for a bfp.
i feel like im going insane and this is only my 3rd day.
sorry to all that got bfn. 
keri xx


----------



## kim78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey girls sorry been busy on the Fife thread, loose track of where I am posting I love this website so much it has gotten me through some really difficult times.  Well I only have a few more days till my test date on Tuesday, so so so so so nervous, still feel absolutely nothing its driving me mad, good to see some positive results wishing everyone all the best and hoping there is much more positive results to come.  Just hoping I can get through the weekend which is going to be the worst time I think, just so anxious now and the closer I get the more anxious I get. 

Hope everyone has a good weekend, will check again tomorrow for some more BFPs, going off to bed now it has been a long busy week, sooner I get to sleep sooner I wake another day closer to Tuesday. 

Fingers crossed everyone, lol xxx


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

hi sorry i haven't posted been to upset to write.

well i had brown/pinkish spotting last nite which lasted 5 mins. test came bk this morning negative, but still no bleed, i noticed that an hour ago i had a little bit more brown spotting. I really dotn no wot it is cos if af is on her way this is very unusual as she normal just starts straight out. on my last tx i bled 2 days before otd and had proper bleed and still got a positive, but i had to wait till day 15 for it to show up. We used a clear blue test today, dh thinks its still to early to detect as im only 13dpt, bless him, he said "i wont beleive it till those embroys have come out like last time". he has bought another test to try again in few days. I really dont believe the test is gonna change and that this cant be implantation as seems to late to be that. I have no af pains tho so im very confused wots happening.

Im so devastated and upset i had so many syptoms and thought this was going to work. I feel like its all my fault and my body has let e down yet again and reject them. maybe this is natures way of saying its not ment to be.    

thanks for everyones support

Louise xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

oh louise im sorry
my clinic wont do a hcg blood test till 18 days post collection or a urine preg test till 20 days so maybe it is a bit early i dont know
maybe ring your clinic for advice


----------



## Forever mummy 😀 (Mar 13, 2008)

sharbara - maybe it still is to early for me to be detected, think il test again either 2moz or in few days see if it changes. last time a blood test was needed to confirm it but clinic dont wanna do one 

Louise xx


----------



## angel444 (Sep 16, 2008)

OMG – I have done 2 tests are they are both  

DH and I are so excited, can’t believe this has happened on our first attempt, although it has been a long old road.  We know its still early days, but I don’t think I have ever been this happy and excited.

Thanks girls for all your support

Mandamae and JoJo, so sorry its not your time, please don’t give up, miracles can happen  

Louise03 – give it a couple more days honey  

Sharbara – Hows it going?  Don’t worry about them AF pains, I’ve still got them and had them on and off since EC, hopefully they are a good sign.   

Woooo Hoooo I am officially Pregnant  

Love to all, sending   to all you girls that are testing this weekend

Everyone else - Be strong, this   is a nightmare  

Angel xx


----------



## Emi-Lou T (Dec 30, 2008)

well done on BFP all that have them.

Louise, hold in there, I'm hoping for you. I know an ivf lady with bfn on test day and bfp a week later. It's not over yet...

Xxxxxx


----------



## ginger rogers (Feb 5, 2009)

Hiya...
This is my 1st icsi cycle, on the dreaded 2ww after an ESET - will find out 16th!
Everyone pray for me please   xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Angel, congratulations!!!

JOJO and Mandamae and I'm sorry that you got BFN's. 

Louise03 good luck. 

Well I've been in tears most of the morning, did one of those 10mui ebay tests this morning - I had a hatching blast put back on Wednesday so only 3dp5dt but after reading the instructions it said that you start creating hcg at 5mui and it doubles every day so I figured that as the doctor had said it would implant within 24 hours if it was going to I should see a faint line today.  I didn't   I can't seem to snap out of the miseries today.  OTD is Friday 13th so 6 days left.  

I also had quite bad cramping yesterday but its stopped now.  I did think it was a good sign, but surely it wouldn't have stopped?  

Sorry for being a miserable cow!

Ems


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

angel
im so chuffed for you did ya test early??
i cant remember when ya official test date was 
im so tempted to test early but chances are it wont be accurate
jakesmum its prob to early to test im due my blood test on 13th as well and clinic told me not to do an urine test til 20 days post ET
i have had daily period pains, headahes, dizzy spells nausea sore boobs but today nothing ........ who knows hey?


----------



## katie31 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello all,
Good luck for all testing this week. It feels like the longest 2 weeks ever! Will be testing on 11/02/2009. Do not feel any different-is this happening to anyone else? Positive vibes to all
Katie31


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello...could I join this thread too please?...I am on the 2WW and due to test 18 Feb. Good luck and lots of positive thinking to everyone, congratulations to those who've had positive results and hugs to anyone struggling with bad news...

Ems (jakesmum) - our situations are scarily similar - I also had single blast transfer on Wednesday after a raft of what looked like perfect embryos on day 3 had been whittled down to 1 by day 5! (we had to go to blast as I developed OHSS and it wouldn't have been safe to transfer any earlier). I am really sad we didn't have any to freeze but am telling myself that this one must be super-strong! I am also a secondary infertility girl and have a little one who I would guess is the same age as yours judging by the photo. Hope you are feeling a bit better after your stressful morning - I am determined not to test until 18 Feb which is my official test day - but I am going to need huge amounts of willpower to achieve that I think!


----------



## xxLisaxx (Oct 27, 2005)

HI everyone,

Can I join you. I had IVF ET on 5th Feb and am testing on 18th Feb. Will also try really hard not to test early!!!

Best wishes to everyone..

Lisa
x


----------



## angel444 (Sep 16, 2008)

SHARBARA said:


> angel
> im so chuffed for you did ya test early??
> i cant remember when ya official test date was
> im so tempted to test early but chances are it wont be accurate
> ...


Hi Sharbara,

I was due to test tommorrow, but in a letter from the clinic to my doctor it said I could test 14 days after EC, so I did! 

Hows things with you?

Angel x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Cme* ~ i'm very sorry hun.....take care and good luck whatever you decide to do 

*Jo* ~ so sad for you too....many healing hugs 

*Mandamae* ~ aw hun, really sad to see your news too, this is all so unfair 

*Louise03* ~  everything crossed that it turns round for you  

*Koolkap*  everything crossed for test day  

*Kerry* ~ still too early to test hun and cramps are very common.....big ((hugs)) for the stress 

*Ems* ~ you're way too early and the cheapy ebay tests aren't always that great...please don't worry (((hugs)))

Hi *Tuberose* ~ welcome to the thread. What day do you test, it must be fairly soon  

Hi *Rhidic* ~ welcome to you too and enjoy being PUPO....lots of luck for next week  

Hi *Raffy, Suzie, Wright 1, Kezzy, Ginger Rogers, Katie Ambergrace and Lisa* ~ welcome and loads of luck to you all       

Hi *Sharbara, Paws, Lindsayhelen, Hopeful, Suzy and Kim* ~ hope you are all ok, have a good weekend 

*Anyamac* ~ good luck for tomorrow  

*Emi-Lou* ~ congratulations hun...hope the hospital are looking after you and you are better and home soon 

*Melbo* ~ fab news to have your BFP confirmed....congratulations 

*Sheps* ~ congratulations to you too 

*Angel* ~ congratualtions...be very happy and healthy 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

*Jakesmom*, I am so sorry you are feeling down. Maybe it is still too early!!!!!!

*Angel,* congratulations girl!!!!!!!!!

Hi *Lisa * and *Amber*, good luck in your 2ww!

*Me*: Today I did something I *never* do and I tested early. It is only 5dp5dt so I don't trust the results, I wouldn't either way. After sitting for a bit, there was the faintest of faint lines. So it could be a false+ since it may have sat too long (I had to let the dogs out!) and also it technically could be the HcG trigger which was 12 days ago. At any rate, it was still kinda cool to see the 2nd line when I have never even seen a shadow of a 2nd line before. I will test tomorrow and see if it gets lighter or darker but I do not have any expectations, just remaining hopeful!


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Sweets - congratulations, I'm sure it'll be a BFP!!

Ambergrace - its really disappointing when only one makes it, isn't it!  we're calling ours nemo as he was the only egg to survive too   My son, Jake will be 6 at the end of Feb, he's the love of my life and makes everything worthwhile.  I'm just so sad that we haven't been able to give him a brother or sister earlier, I think he's getting to the age where a sibling will be an annoyance to him rather than a friend.  He used to make up imaginary brothers and sisters but now says he doesn't want any!  How old is your littleun?  Wishing you all the luck with your cycel.

Good luck to everyone else and may the next couple of weeks fly for everyone


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

hi girls just had my wee embie put in this morning and the knicker watching has commenced due to test friday the 20th ahhhhhg
love grace x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Good luck Grace!


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

yes good luck Grace and sweets - fingers crossed.... 

Ems - my little one is slightly younger - he's 4 - but I have exactly the same sadnesses and fears about failure to provide a sibling so far as you do. Although I know people who have a six year (or bigger) gap between their children and they say that as they get older the gap seems to matter less...this is what I keep telling myself! I never thought we'd find ourselves in this situation but at the same time so conscious of how lucky we are to have him, and grateful for the fact that we are parents at all. It's just I really don't want him to be the only one, if at all possible...but what will be, will be, I guess. Good luck for your cycle too 

I have already had 2 miscarriages in the last 3 years of trying to conceive (one natural pregnancy and a clomid induced pregnancy, have failed to conceive on clomid since that miscarriage so now on to IVF) so I will be dreading miscarriage even if I do get the magical positive test....

   to everyone on the 2WW!


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

day 2 of my tww and i feel really low, i think after the excitment of et yesterday, dip in hormones perhaps?? big hug to everyone trying to be    .
xxx
grace


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Tested this morning. BFN   

Gutted!

Didnt think it would hit me as hard.


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really sorry anyamac  

Have any of you ladies had night sweats while you are on your 2WW?

Züri


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Rally sorry Anyamac  
xx


----------



## kezzy (Nov 16, 2008)

anyamac sorry to hear your bfn.  

zuri i have saw a few stories about ladies on there 2ww having night sweats and got a bfp.
hope this helps.  

my 2ww is coming in so slow im only on day 4. 

i was just wondering if anyone thats had iui has had very sore lower back/sides? 

 for all thats waiting for the bfp. 

keri xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Ambergrace - I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriages, I can't imagine how awful that must have been.  I guess getting the BFP isn't the end of all the worry for any of us.  Mind you, I'd really like to at least get that far this time!  Hopefully you will get your BFP and have a happy healthy pregnancy this time.  Have you managed to stay away from the pee sticks?

Anaymac - really sorry to hear about yoru BFN, was that your official test date or did you test early, hopefully AF will stay away and its just not enough hormones to get a BFP 

Zuri - not sure about night sweats but I remember just before I found out I was pregnant with DS that I was lying in bed one night about 3 days before I tested and my heart was racing so much I thought I might be having a heart attack - not sure if this is related to being pregnant but I'd never had it before!

Kezzy - I'm on day 4 too and yes, its going real slow   I can't wait to get this week over with to know whether I'm getting a BFP or not. 

I'm feeling a little better today.  Did another one of those ebay tests and got a BFN again but as I'm only 4dp5dt I think that its too early (that's what I'm telling myself anyway).  I had quite a lot of pelvic pain for a couple of days after my 5dt but that has eased off not.  I had a shooting pain in my boob not sure if that's anything to go by and (sorry if tmi) but have a lot of like ovulation cm.  I think this can be a sign of early pregnancy due to progesterone (read that on hte net) but of course I'm taking cyclogest so can't read too much into that.  I wish I could remember what my symptoms were last cycle which was a BFN!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Jakesmum, i think you are testing too early, did the clinic not give you a test date? I would be far too scared to test before the date, would rather live in denial a few days longer 

Fingers crossed my night sweats are a good sign - got a raging migraine also but don't think its symptom related as I get them anyway

Re the heart palpitations, on Friday evening i was home alone watching TV and i was feeling all fluttery and anxiety ish, was quite weird as didn't know why i was feeling like it, i have had anxiety attacks before but this was different, anyway I have to stop symptom spotting it's driving me insane


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i have had a few night sweats no palpitations tho
im feeling very AF ish today pains and headache   
the wait is a killer
friday roll on 
how are all your guys today 
                       
to all the PUPO


----------



## cme (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a while, just trying to get over the disappointment.

Now that I'm no longer in my 2ww I will drop off this thread, but before I did I wanted to say

Congrats    to everyone who has a BFP. I'm really pleased for you and hope that it all goes well. 

  to everyone who has a BFN, take care of yourselves 

and    to everyone on their 2ww. Fingers crossed you all get a BFP. 

take care

xx CME


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

So Sorry anyamac  

Sharbara and Zuri, I hope those are PG symptoms!


Yesterday I took a HPT and got a very, very light 2nd line, which I mentioned on this board then. I thought it could still be the trigger (which was 12 days ago) so I did not get excited. But last night and this morning I took 2 more tests and each one has gotten darker and come up faster so I am starting to think this could be it! 

The line is still pretty light though so DH isn't getting excited and I am still cautious myself. But they are dollar store tests and I think I read they don't get very dark. I have 1 FRER and 2 CBE digital tests but I haven't wanted to "waste" them.


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Need little advise.

Has anyone felt burning sensation down below or as If they might be getting start of thrush form cyclogest pessaries been on them for a week now and this is the first time felt like this. Oh I HATE these pessaries.

Just a quickie heading to my mums for sunday tea.

    to you all.

Paws18


----------



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

I just wanted to drop in and say  I'm kinda new around here, well I've done a lot of reading but have only begun posting. 
Just wondering if anyone else is testing on the 19th Feb?


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello

Hope everyone is OK...

Re symptom spotting - I've had various symptoms at various times, and I'm trying to ignore them all, mainly because for me, AF symptoms have historically been very similar to pregnancy symptoms - I can feel crampy, sick, dizzy, sore boobs hot flushes etc with AF in a typical month - I honestly cannot distinguish between them. I've never been so convinced in my life that AF was about to start as I was the month I fell pregnant with my little boy five years ago! so please don't worry that AF cramps mean it could all be over, it absolutely doesn't!

Re testing - jakesmum/Ems - I am absolutely sure you are testing too early - I'd fall on the floor in shock if your tests showed anything now. Even with a blastocyst transfer, my clinic has told me not to test before 18 February. I am with Zuri - would rather live in blissful ignorance until the time comes than risk daily heartbreak - honestly, if you can, I'd avoid testing again until the date your clinic have given you. I know that's easier said than done though!

   for everyone....

Amber


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

CME - I'm so sorry for your BFN are you planning on having treatment again?  If so, I wish you all the luck in the world.  

Zuri and Ambergrace - I know, I'm absolutely mad testing early.  Didn't do a pee on a stick today (even though bought 15 of them!!).  am going to try and stay away until at least a bit nearer the time!  The doctor told me to test on 13th which is two weeks from EC.  

Paws 18 - I had a similar thing last time, cyglogest made me really sore.  This time they told me to use the back door (sounds gross but its actually a lot less messy) and I haven't been sore yet.  They said the skin at the front is more sensitive.  They told me if that was still bad, then I would have to have injections every day but apparnetly they are very painful and are done in the buttock.  

As for me, pain eased of yesterday and today although I'm still having the odd twinge.  I got a sharp stabbing pain about half hour ago which actually took my breath away.  I'm hoping this is a good sign!  Roll on Friday.  I've got a job interview tomorrow - I got made redundant just before Christmas.  I'm a little nervous but at least its taking my mind off the tww!!!


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I just thought I'd pop up and say hello,

I just had our embryos put back yesterday so now in the 2ww club too, this is our first go and trying not to get too hung up on it, I go for blood test on Feb 20th, hubby has informed me that under no circmstances am I allowed to do a test myself, he says its tempting fate. Not sure I agree but I'll go along with it.

Going back to work tomorrow on light duties (I work in a bank so no lifting heavy money) to keep me sane, going stir crazy in the house already!!

Good luck to everyone, I hope you all get positives 

Love Sarah xx


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Hi 2wwers!

I'm halfway through my 7th 2ww and hoping against hope that this one ends well. My OTD is 16th Feb, so I thought I'd join you to try to distract myself if possible this week.

Good luck to all those about to test,
Helen xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

hi likesabath/sahra 
we have the same test date i had one embie put in yesterday.      ours and everyone elses on the tww stick. So sorry to those who have had a BFN    
wouldnt wish this on my worst
grace x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

lizzy pleas add me to the board test date 20th IVF


----------



## armaita (Jun 4, 2008)

hi ladies in waiting,

had et on saturday - outcome day is 19th of feb so   positive...

good luck too you all , heres some babydust to keep you all going.........


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all
Just to let you know I got a BFP!!!!!!!!!
Im going to my clinic today fro a blood test to see what the beta is, i will update you all soon!!!!!

Love to you all
xxxxx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all, 
B4 testing , my periods started so BFN. Life is difficult. My mom is in hospital , hubby's job is messed up we cant afford IVF. 
Thinking of Egg share with London Women Clinic. I really like Dr Gorgy but we cant afford treatment at his clinic so will have to change clinic for egg share or else we need to wait for two months..
I cant handle IUI mentally, i was really depressed so we have decided to move to IVF..

All the best to all u girls who are doing test ..!

Lots of love n luck.
Koolkap


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

HI everyone this its getting very busy on here struggling to keep up.

So sorry to hear your news koolkap  . Take Care.

Thanks jakesmum for your advise sorry for the TMI post about pesseries. At least Im not alone.

Congrats to Angel anad Colly74 am so happy for you hope there are more BFP's to come.

Zuri,Sharbara hope your theory on the night sweats is true have had a few but still taking snuff so that I can go straight on with next cycle If this one doesnt work so not sure If its that but fingers crossed its good news for all.  

Hope this week goes fast for all waiting patiently   .

Take Care
Paws18


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Girls

Not feeling so confident re this cycle, a friend of mine had night sweats in her 2WW and she got a negative so now it doesn't feel such a good symptom. Also my boobs are not so sore anymore and normally they stop being sore a few days before period starts and just started getting the odd period pain as I normally would a few days before due on so I am feeling a lot less confident

Congrats and commiseration's to those with positives and those with negatives.

I'm off back to sofa, on 3rd day with a migraine now 

Z x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Zuri sorry to hear you still got that migraine.

Dont give up just yet must be hard when your feelin so crap from the migraine but it could all be worth while.  

Try not to read to much into the symptoms everyone is different and there are many people who post saying no symptoms BFP and also so many with sypmtoms who also post BFP.

Hope your feeling better soon Take care   .

Paws18


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks paws

Think the pressure is really starting to hit now with just 4 days left, ithought I was keeping my cool but today it's all gone to pot! Arghhhh will be gladwndn this 2WW is all over one way or another. I do have to say though that those that test early have got balls, I am far too scared to test, could not e en contemplating testing, but if my blood test shows a positive I'll be doing HPT also just to finally see what a positive home test looks like 

X


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi
Its all over for me this morning came on my period ,so back to square one again no embryos in storage so will need to do a full cycle again.

Good luck to all those people testing this week

kerry


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zuri, sorry you are feeling down, keeping everything crossed for you!

Kerry, so sorry about AF. On our 1st IVF we did not have any in storage and had to start all over again too  



I got a blaring BFP this morning on a FRER!! Beta is Friday, now!


----------



## kim78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well girls my wait is over, I test tomorrow morning and I can honestly say I am absolutely terrified, I mean the two weeks don't get me wrong have been the longest two weeks of my life but now it is finally test time I wish it was another week away, I have had absolutely no signs, no bleeding nothing so could go either way no idea, can't read my body at all.  Today for the first time I had a bit of cramping but could it be AF could it be my babies who knows, I wish in some ways I didn't have to find out yet.

The thought of seeing no line makes me feel sick to my stomach, but hey whats the difference to this test compared to the numerous tests I have done over the last 3 years......

Well next time I write it will be all over, well for this time anyway, atleast I have the chance to try ICIS next time thanks to my supportive family, so not all lost.

All the girls waiting keep your spirits up it will test day soon and I wish for BFPs for everyone.


----------



## NickyLou (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all,

I have only made one post before with my first ICSI cycle in Oct 2008 unfortunately that didn't work and I have just completed second attempt with test date on the 12th Feb.  But I am really confused as some of you seem to have to wait longer after egg collection than I have to test.  I had EC on the 28th Jan and ET on the 2nd Feb and have been told to test on the 12th Feb - I am worried this is too early!!!!

Having a horrible time of it this time, it is definately worse second time round!  I have no symptoms other than sore boobs from cyclogest!!!

I hate this waiting......  good luck to all of you testing this week!!!

xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Good luck Kim keeping everything crossed - can empathise with everything you have said re testing, I am terrified about test day but i'm not doing a test, have to go to clinic for blood test then go home and wait for the phone call, I really do not know what would be worse, peeing on a stick and waiting or waiting for the phone call - I would just rather my period showed up before Thursday if it hasn't worked then i have my answer 

Anyway lots of luck x


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

NickyLou - I had egg collection on the 28th and am testing on the 12th too - my ET was on the 30th though - I think your times seem right, 15 days after egg collection


----------



## NickyLou (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you Zuri,

That has made me feel alot better!  I am absolutely dreading it - like everyone else on this board I am sure.  You start to think you are going mad, until you read the posts on this website and you realise that there are people out there going through the same.

Good luck to everyone,    

xxxx


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Girls

Well the clinic phoned me back with my beta result, they said at the time of taking my blood that they are looking for an over 25 for a score and mine was 70!!!! So I'm really happy now, still cant believe I'm pregnant!!!!
I don't even feel pregnant either, but then again Ive never been pregnant. lol

Zuri -  i was reading your post, please don't worry i had very very bad AF pains from day 3 of ET and really thought i was going to come on etc and still did right up until i did my test, my test day was today 9th and i did a test on Friday 6th and it came up negative, so i got really down and thought thats it it hasn't worked again as this is my 3rd ICSI treatment, plus my boobs stopped hurting aswell and I had the night sweats through the 2ww and i thought i was going to get AF as I get hot sweats about 2 days before my AF, so please don't worry, i didn't get any spotting either as some people get spotting when the embro is hatching on to you, so again i thought i have got that so thats another bad sign it hasn't worked.
But to my surprise on Sunday I was naughty and did a test 1 day early and it came up Positive, still in shock I did another and it came up Positive, I brought the clearblue digital ones and today i did one , one of the new ones that tell you how many weeks you are gone and it came up positive and said that i am 3-4 pregnant!!!
So what I'm trying to say is don't worry!!!!

Hope this helps you?, feel free to ask any questions.
Love
Collette


----------



## Rinfy (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello ladies in Waiting-I just found this link and stumbled into your waiting room!!
So sorry for those of you who have had negative test results and thrilled for those who haven't. I do my test Friday and I just want to say that I have a nagging feeling that it's a no for us, but can't imagine a nicer more supportive group of people with whom to share my dissappointment and if it's a positive==well you'll probably hear us screaming from there.....xxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello girls...though I would join you as today I became PUPO!!!!

2ww here I come!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Collette - Congratulations that's fantastic news so happy for you - especially doing a test early and seeing a BFP - it just shows all you ladies who are early testers!!  

Thank you so much for taking your time to help me feel more positive, that's great news that your symptoms were similar to mine especially the boobs not being sore as that was my main worry this morning when they stopped hurting, right i really have to just chill and stop symptom spotting now, I had no idea it would be this bleedin hard - thanks again and massive congratulations xx

Sweets I was confused by your post, is today your test date? and you got a BFP? what's the FRER on Friday all about? so is it congratulations to you too? sorry wasn't sure if it as good news or not by your post it seemed very understated for a BFP  

xx


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Zuri, sorry to confuse you. FRER is a type of HPT. I used one today and got an immediately dark 2nd line. My beta test is on Friday now, when it was scheduled for next Monday. I am excited but still cautious. Also, I did not want to be way over excited in a post where I also had to give my regrets to someone with a bfn as that wouldn't be very nice! Hope that makes sense!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ah that makes more sense Sweets and yes understand re not wanting to be over excited but still it's a BFP so we should be celebrating  so is your OTD this Friday? have you tested early? xx


----------



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hiya,
Just to let you know that I got a BFN again - Totally gutted  
We said that was our last go but now not sure we are ready to give up yet!!!  
Wen will this rollercoaster end??  
So sorry to everyone else with BFN's - life really sucks doesnt it?
Well done to all of you who have their long awaited BFP's.
Take Care
Suzy xxx


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

hello again  

sorry to hear of the BFN's  

Congrats to all with BFP's.

testing for me is on friday and it can't come soon enough. Have a feeling it will be negative as I feel the same as I always have when taking a test. 

xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Sorry to post and run (not had a chance to read all your posts but will do so tomorrow), but I just wanted to let you know that I got a BFP today.  It was really light line on the FR 6day early test so I did a clear blue and got a faint cross then I did a clearblue digital tonight and got Preganant 1-2 weeks. 

I kinda wish I hadn't done them as now I'm panicking a bit that its the pregnyl although last time I did ICSI I tested early and just got a BFN so fingers crossed it will get darker as I'm only 5dp5dt so not due to offically test for another 4 days.  

I'll keep you all posted please   for me

Ems


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Anyamac* ~ i'm so sad to see your news hun....many hugs 

*Koolkap* ~ sorry to see your news too....hope everything works out for you and your family 

*Kerry* ~ be kind to yourself hun.....so sorry 

*Suzy*  It really is totally unfair. Many gentle hugs 

*Cme* 

Hi *Grace, PMcG1, Likesabath, Hrq, Armaita, NickyLou, Rinfy and Caroline* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all       

*Caroline* ~ let me know what day do you test and I'll add it to the list 

*Kim* ~ much luck for tomorrow       

*Ems* ~ sounding good hun  

*Sweets* ~ wow, you tested early!! Congratulations and much luck for Friday's Beta  Do you want your BFP up now or would you prefer to wait?

*Colly* ~ congratulations....fab levels! Be very happy and healthy 

Love & luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Really really confused.I am due to test on the 12th feb and this morning i had some bleeding and just presumed it was all over now the bleeding has stopped and it is only a brown discharge i am so confused

Has anyone else had this 

Could i still get my BFP on thursday

I am so confused

kerry


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i guess it could be the old blood from implantation
my friend bled on and off for 12 weeks so dont totally give up hope xxxx


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Sharbara

Thanks for your reply it gives me some hope I am going to keep on with my meds until then and test on thursday 
Keep your fingers crossed for me

Kerry


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Kerry I think it is quite common to bleed a bit at this stage, it certainly doesn't sound as if it is all over for you yet  

Ems, that's great news, I can't believe the Clearblue Digital tests now tell you how far along you are! Next they will be telling you where you were when baby was conceived  the mind boggles! I would have thought the HCG injection should be well out of your system by now. Only time will tell I guess.

I am OK, other than coming down with a cold which I could do without, but at least it takes mind off the 2WW!


----------



## kerry1 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi Ambergrace

Thank you for your reply it is only FF that keeps me going

Thanks and keep your fingers crossed for me

Good luck to everyone else    

kerry


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

not wanting to be negative but can anyone tell me when my period should be due if i have a BFN, im just not sure how my cycle will work after all the treatment? trying to be positive but wanting to be prepred too, huh thats a joke, this is awfull  the tww is terrible or perhaps its just my attitude! I had ec on thursday and et on sat , anyway hope all are getting looked after by their other halfs xxx


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Lizzy, I will wait till the beta for the BFP. Yes, I did test early which I usually *never* do but I kind of had this feeling like I could be and through all my TTC I have never actually thought I was- just hoped.


----------



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi 2WW ladies & Lizzy B thanks for the welcome!

Well that's one day down...only 10 long days to go until test day! I find the 2WW section of posting is full of highs and lows, there is no grey area, it's kinda scary don't you think? This is where the rubber meets the road I guess.

So sorry to hear of those who have had BFN's it's just not fair but the sun will shine again. As cheesy as that might sound I believe it only because I've been through it. Be kind to yourself.  

Armaita I see that we are testing on the same day, did you have IVF/ICSI?

Good luck to everyone   & well done to all who have waited so long for their BFP's  

P x


----------



## kim78 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning girls tested this morning and to our utter surprise we got a BFP.....  Tested twice to be sure and they both said the same, can't believe it.  Going to go to the doctors this morning get a blood test to confirm so once that has been done I might actually begin to believe it.  I have no symptons whats so ever so hopefully that is a good sign and I won't get any of the bad ones hee hee.  Will let you know..  I am so excited..........


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Morning

Looks like it's all over for me, just woke up and felt the usual feeling that period about to start, went to the loo and sure enough there was a show that it is coming

Not sure how I feel yet as just woke up but suppose it's going to be a tough day 

Z x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

zuri I'm so sorry, is it definately your period or just spotting?   its just spotting and not AF.  What day past EC are you at the moment?

Congrats to those with BFPs and sorry for those with BFNs. 

I tested again this morning (6dp5dt) and got another BFP.  I'm really starting to beleive it now, its still a light line but as last cycle I tested 9 days past EC and got a BFN and this time it is now 11 days past EC I'm feeling pretty positive.  Still get AF type pains on and off and actually feel a bit as if AF is coming.  I remember feeling this with my son so fingers crossed!

Good luck to everyone. 

Ems


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Jakesmum, my egg collection was 28th Jan - could be spotting, its not red blood yet, sorry for tmi but there are clumps of what look like the progesterone pessaries coming out when i wipe - still holding on to a slight hope that it's old blood and spotting but you know when you know.... everything is just as it would be normally when I come on - to be honest glad i am told via my period coming than having the agonizing wait from the clinic on Thursday

Züri


----------



## Raffy (Jan 18, 2009)

just posting a quickie

Zuri - so sorry - it's not over yet, but the excruciating symptoms of BFP and then BFN all muddled up is such a roller coaster.  Am really      it's spotting and you are still in with a chance.  Big hugz hun    

Congrats to everyone with BFPs

I'm meant to test on Sunday 15th according to clinic, but 14dpEC is Thursday, so might test then (it'll be 9dp5dt)... I've had horrible taste in my mouth, but it's gone off so feeling negative about that now... and had some twinges last night which might be AF (Nooooo!) but could just have been wind (TMI sorry) so feeling paranoid, obssessive, crazy  

Glad I've got somewhere where everyone else is feeling much the same...

Sending so many            to everyone

Raffy xx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

it's definitely not spotting, the blood is getting redder now so it's over


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Zuri I'm so sorry


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

Zuri  i dont post that uch here, but am an avid reader, i wish u comfort in the arms of those u love and take good care of urself  

lindsay


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks Lindsay and jakesmum. Just done a test also and it's negative. It's a crap game this IVF game


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Zuri, I'm sorry, yes it is crap IVF.  Will you try again  To everyone else who has BFN's,     I'm so sorry.

To those who have BFP's congratulations.

It is stessful this game and when they tell you the stats of taking home a live baby at the end, its hard to believe they are so low, but looking on here, I can understand where these stats come from.

At least FF provides us with such a huge support network and full of people who have been lucky and appreciate how lucky they are to get a BFP, they provide us with inspiration and positivity to try again.

One day I hope that all our dreams will come true!!!

Oh, my test date is 20th Feb


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Im sorry to ask this but to all the ladies who have had a BFN can you tell me how many days after ET did oyu start to bleed, i am demented and need to know either way asap and i only had ETon sat arrrrrrrrggggghhhhh


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Grace I think you are way over worrying if you only had EC on saturday - chill and relax, i am due to test in 2 days 15 days pas EC tomorrow is 2 weeks since i had EC so i have come on roughly when I normally would - I usually have a regular 28 day cycle


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Caroline S - I have 3 frozen embies (but they were frozen on day 1 as it's the law here) so can't guarantee how they'll thaw

But we will go for a FET cycle then not so sure about another fresh cycle, would like to but its about £5k here and not sure if we can keep throwing money at it - but as IVF is our only hope its hard to think about giving up

x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

HI Grace, with my first cycle I got a BFN and AF came 10 days past a 3 day transfer so 13 days after EC.  This makes sense with my normal 27 day cycle.  I posted something similar about this before we started this TX and I think it can vary due to the cyclogest which can stop AF coming - however this wasn't the case with me.  Good luck, try to stay positive and I really hope you get a BFP. 

Zuri - do you mind me asking where you had treatment are you based outside the UK?  I hope you are ok (or as ok as you can be). 

I spoke to the Lister today who told me that the cyclogest would have been out of my system within a week and that my BFP would be a true result.  I sort of figured this out this morning when I got a BFP on the ebay sticks for the first time since ET!  We are absoulutely over the moon.  I'm not going to tell my DS until I'm 12 weeks though which is going to be really hard keeping all pregnancy talk out of his earshot!  

Ems


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Ems, I live in Zurich and having treatment here. I'm ok just watching some trashy TV. Glad I don't have to go to work! X


----------



## angel444 (Sep 16, 2008)

Zuri - So Sorry Honey  

Good Luck to everyone else on their    

To all you girls testing early - Don't do it, the test is not gonna be accurate until at least 14 days after EC, I know its hard (been there) but you are just torturing yourselves    

Sharbara & Allijab - How much longer to go    to you both.

Kim78 - Congrats on your    

First scan booked for 3 March (9 weeks) still can't beleive I got a  , don't think it will sink in till the 1st scan.

Angel x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Grace - when  I got me BFN, AF arrived 48 hours after stopping the pessaries.  Even though I had been tested and told BFN, I didn't believe it til AF arrived.  So this would have been 14 days after EC.

Stay positive!!!!     

Zuri -    those 3 embies will survive the thaw.


----------



## rose08 (Aug 30, 2008)

LizzyB said:


> New home for February and March 2WWers
> hi lizzi could u pls add me in 2ww testers .i am due for test on 19th feb following 3rd iui..
> Everyone welcome to join in for chat and support
> 
> ...


----------



## emmat1010 (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Can I join you?

I am officially PUPO and had ET yesterday, 2 Embryo's transferred at 3 days. 

It is all I can think about, this is going to be the slowest 2ww!

Test day is 20/02/09.

Em x


----------



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi Em
I know what you mean about all you can think of. I keep asking my DH questions or mentioning every little twitch and twinge and sometimes I think by his reaction that he's completely forgot that we're going through IVF!!!   It's my every waking thought. Thank God for FF, it's the one thing that makes it a bit more bearable otherwise I think I would go  .
You're testing the day after me so I'll see you around the next 10 days or so! Hope all goes well.
P x


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Can I join you - I had DET yesterday after a worrying time   that our 2 embies made it over the weekend and they did and are safely on board...... Day 1 going ok so far.... at least we have ff to keep us busy xx  

Testing day is 23rd Feb.  So hoping we have a positive result and wishing everyone else on 2WW all the very best. My heart goes out to all that have BFN so far and congrats to all BFP's  

Em - I noticed you had same ET as me and mine were 3days too.... and your test date is 3 days before mine.... 

P - I know what you mean - men eh.... I got back yesterday after et and felt really calm but wierdly protective DP thought I was over the top... I am sure he thinks I am obsessed... drrr  

Look forward to speaking with you all
Jo xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Sorry I haven't posted in a while. I'm finding it a little hard to keep up. I just wanted to say to all those with bfn - I'm really sorry    .

Congratulations to all of those with bfps! I really hope you all have good, healthy pregnancies. Reading about the bfps I must say gives me hope, although I going a little crazy waiting  . It doesn't matter what I'm doing the thought is still there. I am so tempted to test early though but I'm trying to hold on a little longer. I've kept myself from buying any hpts  .

Hope everyone is well.

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi! Em, I'm testing the 20th too....there are quite a few of us testing that day.

Jo - I think Mondays must be a funny day to work out test dates for as they wanted me to test Sat, but last time we tested Fri, so I asked for Fri again.  I think they like it to just be after what ever day they can detect it at.  I would be tempted to do hpt on the Fri if was waiting til Sat......might still find it hard not to test early though!!!    

Well, another day down...all I've done is sleep!!!


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome to all the new ladies in waiting. I found the first week okmanaged to stay quite positive but have been on a real downer during the second week.

Big big   to all those with bfn, it seems so unfair to go through all this and not come out with what we wish for at the end of it.

Congrats to all those with bfp's, hope you stay happy and healthy.

I haven't been feeling great and after much pestering from DH rang my clinic for advice this morning and they dragged me in for a scan to check things were ok. Small amount of free fluid on one side and still 2 huge ovaries so I guess that accounts for the uncomfortable tum! Endometrium at 22 which they were very pleased and positive about so fingers crossed we get the result we want on saturday.

Just spent 2 days with my uni friends which was been great and a good distraction. DH can't understand why I obsess about every little symptom or twinge and can't stop thinking about the whole IVF thing! Glad he can obviously switch off  

Big   and   to all those on this dreadful 2ww.
Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

Keryl, Suzy and Zuri I am so sorry for you all     . Take Care.

Kim , Sweets and Ems well done on your   's you must be on   .

Lindsayhelen hope your feelin better after your scan and a bit of reassurance from the clinic. Have you been havin lots of pain ?    for good news.

Suzie I am with you on the wanting to test early I am not due to test till mon although outcome day is sat and keep looking at tests in the shops. Keep thinking if I don't buy it I will not be tempted but Its getting harder every day.    for good news.

Bit of a me post * I am still feelin bit rubbish been feelin nauseated since middle of last week meant to be back at work at the weekend. I think I am going to take the weekend off as my job is a bit unpredictable It can be either really busy, stressful and I can end up with no breaks or It can be ok. In view of me feeling a bit crap think I will just spend the weekend on the sofa and pray for good news on testing on Monday.   .

Good luck and    to everyone on this 2ww rollercoaster.

Take Care 
Paws18 x


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

I had 2 emb transfered last wed but all day have felt like my period was going to start and been running to the toilet.  Boobs really really sore and only had one HCG shot 2 days after ET so not sure if its still in my system.  Got another week until test but going mad today.  

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Can I join you please, I had 2 embies transferred yesterday,3 day transfer and OTD is 23rd Feb.

Congrats to all the BFP's  

Really sorry for everyone who wasn't so lucky this time  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome debralauren and spinny1 good luck with your   

Take Care
Paws 18 x


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi All

Congrats to all those BFP and sadness and hugs to those BFN,

Still a long way to go yet for us, week on friday till we test but I'm feeling terrible. Rang clinic this morning and got seen by a doctor, he said I have mild OHSS but I feel awful. Waiting to hear if I need admitting, hopefully not though. Got to drink loads and loads.

Resting up on the sofa, not well enough for work, its so boring just sitting around thinking about it. At least work takes my mind off things. 

Anyone else suffering this too??

Positive thoughts to everyone here 

Love Sarah xx


----------



## NickyLou (Nov 5, 2008)

Zuri I am so sorry - you were my testing buddie!  I know how you feel and I am sure you have got family and friends around you supporting you, sending you lots of love.....

xx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Sarah
I'm suffering with the same thing. Had a scan today which showed a little bit of free fluid but nothing to be too worried about. I don't feel too bad just blooming uncomfortable all the time. Also felt a little nauseous before meals but better after.

Hope they don't have to admit you and you can relax on your sofa,

Take care,
Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

morning all

last posted last week and been too great with ohss etc, deided to test this am 2 days early and got a BFP!!!  woke up with a lot of wetness down their and thought it was all over but was a lot of clear disharge, still have cramps and will keep testing in am for next 2 days friday is test day, cant quite beleive it 

love lindsay


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

chips On your BFP.

Take care
Paws18x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Lindsay - Congratulations on your bfp!
Paws - Am I right in thinking that your OTD is the same as mine - 16th?

Sorry about all the whining but the second week of the 2ww is sooo hard. I was once more thinking about testing early. I had a look at the links re beta values in pg and it has dissauded me. So I would definitely say its worth a look to anyone who is tempted.

Hope its a relatively less stressful day for everyone.

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Chips great news hunny       

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Chips - great news!!!!


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi Suzie our OTD are the same the 16th. 

Think this week is definitely harder but trying to keep the PMA up   

How you feelin today. I am still feeling bit crap, am knackered and still feeling bit nauseated think its the drugs etc so decided not going to work this weekend.  

Sending you all      for the  

Take Care
Paws18 x


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Woo hoo chips congratulations on the BFP!

I am one week into my 2WW today...one week till I test. I'm a bit confused, actually, because I know Ems (jakesmum) and others have been told to test earlier than that having had a blastocyst transfer. But I was given the 18th as a date, I think I will stick to that, I have concluded that I am the opposite to those who are desperate to test early - I don't want to test at all! I'd rather live in blissful denial and theoretical hope! Is that bonkers?  

I don't have any particular symptoms other than sporadic light dizziness from time to time. Could be a cyclogest side effect I suppose. Having said that I did have dizziness in my last pregnancy, but that ended in a missed miscarriage so that's of no comfort to me at all! 


   to everyone on the 2WW.

Amber x


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Amber
I know exactly what you mean - ignorance is bliss! I'm definately not testing early and am absolutely terrifed of testing on my OTD! Completely   but just don't know what I'll do if it's a BFN!

Congrats Lindsay on your BFP lets hope it's a lucky name! 

Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Paws - sorry you're not feeling good. I must say that I felt pretty bad last week - tired, uncomfortable, soreness in my sides, nausea, heart burn, etc. I've been drinking loads of water and I've been taking it all very easy. So good for you for not going into work. I still have the heart burn and feel pretty tired though - sleeping 9 hours a night. Could be caffiene withdrawal though   I haven't had a proper cofee since starting the 2ww. I watched an entire series of Doctor Who yesterday. I think today I have to go out.

Amber & Lindsay - good for both of you. I found I had the same thought. So much happens in the first week around ec and et, that I just wanted to enjoy the hope of the possibility of being pregnant. I've found the second week tough becuase now I'm swinging between wild hope and despair. The waiting is driving me   Now I just want to know. So I would say keep yourself as distracted as possible. I'm going to have my hair cut tomorrow and perhaps a movie   . Also get your other halves to pamper you  

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

morning

can i join. my test date is the 14/02, but i tested very early today because of my symptoms and got a very faint positive. this has all been so odd my twin sister has been experiencing the same symptoms as me she is constantly nauseous and she lives in another country very odd.

i had 4 embies put back, it wasn't easy but persuaded the clinic to put them all in and am now wondering if i will make the UK headlines with my brood, but at my age 41 there is a very slim chance of them all taking. as a twin having twins will be a massive bonus DH is very excited.


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

big hug to everyone just wanted to say im still demented and only on day 4 ahhhrrrgggg.


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Chip and Tinklebunny congrats on your BFPs  

Ambergrace, its so strange how all clinics do everything differently - well done waiting, its really hard but definately the best way as there will be no confusion over the result (why can't I take my own advice)!!

Well my OTD is not til Friday but have been getting BFP since Monday and its getting darker every day, the clinic have told me that it will be a true result at this time, so finally starting to beleive it.  Its so strange, every now and then I just think OMG I'm pregnant!!!!!!!!!!  We're so happy, but obviously nervous.  I'm having a scan on 2 March.  Apparently the earliest they coudl do the scan would be 27th but I want to wait a few extra days so that if there is a heartbeat it will be seen - I couldn't bear it if they told me to wait a week and come back. 

Anyway   to those with BFNs and good luck to everyone that is due to test soon. 

Ems


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi girls,

Is it ok if I join you all on this dreaded 2ww?? It's just sooooooo hard! How are you all coping, time is dragging and I'm only just at the beginning!!! I had 2 blasts put back on Monday afternoon and test on 23rd Febuary and have no intention of testing before then! Im way tooo scared  

I think I recognise a few of you lovely ladies from the WWB thread  

So, I'm going   and look forward to hearing peoples thoughts/symptoms over the next few days!

Hannah xx


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Afternoon 2WW ladies

Hope you are all good -WOW 3 BFP's in one day on here thats great Lindsay, Ems and Tinkelbunny        Well done ladies hope you both enjoy the next 8 months and good luck with your scan xx  

Spinney - Hi Hun - you ok? 

Grace222 - Know what you mean hun I am a day behind you and already going crazy and bored of day time tv.... 

Tinkelbunny - Wow how bizarre your sister is having the same symptoms..... Really hope it all works out for you congrats hun xx Funny my DP is the opposite he is SH****ng himself as he already has 1 set of twins from his previous marriage and is absolutely bricking it that we have another set...... (personally I think it would be ace!!!)

Suzie, Amber and Lindsay I with you ladies I am def not going to test early, I will stay blissfully ignorant until absolutely necessary... mind you I am saying that now give me another week and I will be climbing the walls...  

Caroline - How's DH? Hope he is feeling better and you are ok hun  

Amber & Paws - funnily enough I have had similar symptoms today - really like rubish - felt dizzy all morning and had cramping all night which has worried me and just feel like I could sleep all the time.... didn't feel like this yesterday just hoping its a good sign?   

Love to everyone I have missed
Jo x


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

Had enought today.  Feel like my period is really going to start - everything feels heavy.  I hope that its just like emb that has come loose and the other has stayed put.  Boobs really sore still but not sure what that means.  

Another whole week until I can test!!

Congrats to all with   today. I really hope this works for us and that your good luck with rub off.


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Congrats ! to all BFP ...   
and update from my side... I am again going in for DIUI. Lets see what happens.. this time i have decided to be positive about it right from start.

All the best to others who are testing soon... 
lots of love koolkap


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Tinklebunny and Ems yey more BFP's so happy for you both!

JoJo and Hannah big hello ladies 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello to everyone and welcome to the joyous 2WW...I am not finding it too horrendous so far but that is mainly because I have a lively four year old who requires entertaining! so not that much time on my hands to think about it at the moment...

debralauren _please _ don't worry about feeling your period is going to start - could just as easily mean you are pregnant. AF and pregnancy symptoms are often identical! My clinic have warned me that I'll be convinced my period is coming but it won't necessarily mean anything.

Hannah, you are lucky having 2 blastocysts put back! I really wanted 2 back to maximise chances, but my clinic would only transfer one because my twin risk is too high...  so I am keeping everything crossed that this little one sticks...

   to all, big congratulations for the positive tests all those who have them, and hugs to all those who are dealing with negatives.

Amber x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats to all the ladies with BFP's today! Great news!

Suzie & Paws, my OTD is the same as yours, but I think it's probably all over for me once again.    
I've just been working this morning and been to the loo at the end of it and I think I'm coming on. Am completely gutted and in bits. Have just cried all the way home. How can this be fair?
Have climbed into bed with a bar of chocolate to console myself.
Sorry for the miserable post,
Helen


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Helen  it's not over till it's over hun...are you spotting? I think a little bleeding at this stage can be quite common...take it easy, enjoy your chocolate and see what happens...  for you.
A x


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks for your support.
We were going to test on Saturday (12dp 3dt) but am now wondering about testing before. Not sure if it will put us out of our misery tho or just cause more distress at this point.

My CM is dark, like the start of AF. Not fresh blood, but this is what I usually start with. Have to prepare myself to expect the worst now. 
Sorry that my PMA has disappeared, but this just feels horribly familiar and I have to brace myself. This has been our 7th go and I am all out of coping strategies now.

Helen xx


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Hello again!

Have been reading back over the posts and congratulations to Chip, Jakesmum and Tinkelbunny - you must all be sooo happy this afternoon, enjoy!!!

JoJo, nice seeing you here too! Hope your symptoms mean something? I'm feeling tired this afternoon and have a few abdominal cramps over the past couple of hours, but they seemed to have stopped now...I felt nauseous yesterday but put that down to the cyclogest as haven't had anything today. 

Hi Debralauren, sending you a   You're halfway and hopefully sore (.)(.) are a really good sign  

Koolkap, good luck with your next DIUI,   it goes well for you. Well done on the PMA!!

 Spinny and Caroline, you both ok? xx

Hi Ambergrace, thanks for the welcome hun...yeah, we've had an uncertain journey to get here but am really pleased to have got this far. Wishing you lot of luck for a BFP  

Hrq, sorry you're feeling so worried    , am   for you

  to Suzie and Paws18

Lindsayhelen, I've been reading your diary and   for a BFP for you

Grace, I know the feeling and I'm only on day 2 - yikes!!!

Sorry if I've missed lots of you out but will continue to get to know you all over the next few days  

This 2ww is torture after the journey to get here,   for us all xx

Hannah


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations to the BFP girls!!!!

Helen     Its not over until the witch arrives!!!! Stay positive, I know its hard, but hang in there!!!!         

Sticky vibes to everyone else!!!!


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Helen - so sorry you are feeling so down hun.... really   for you thats its not the dreaded AF.  You are so brave and really hope that you get better news   Thinking of you xx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Hannah -Welcome! Good luck with the 2ww.

Deborah - hang in there. I know its hard to stay positive.

Koolkap - great pma! Good luck with the diui - please let us know how things go. Hopefully you'll get that bfp!

Helen - I have been having the same thoughts as you abpout testing on Saturday. My resolve to not test early is dissolving. Chocolate is wonderful/horrible thing. My butt has definitely grown   over the last 9 days and I fully put it down to all the chocolate  . Please don't give up yet.

I have been trying really hard not to listen to very twinge or cramp but I'm starting to feel something... really pray its not af.  

Just think everyone another day is done! we're one day closer.

Take care.
Suzie.


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi all
this 2ww is a mare well seeing as clinic want me to test day 20 by urine its a 3ww
today is day 16 post EC and i decided to do a test ................................
got a  
had AF pains constant since |ET so each time i go to loo ready to see the  
dont beleive it !!! and dont tink i ever will
having a hcg test on fri 13th 
i just cant get my hea round it .....but know its early days and all sorts can go wrong
how are you all........cant kep up with all the personals hundreds of pages go buy but just saying love and best wishes to everyone


----------



## NickyLou (Nov 5, 2008)

Congratulations to all the BFP's it is such fantastic news.  

I am having such a bad day today, test date tomorrow and I have got swollen fingers can't get my rings on my fingers and this is the first sign that AF is arriving.  My boobs are not sore anymore and my stomach has gone down not bloated anymore.  My husband is trying to keep my hopes up but this is exactly what happened last time.

I know in my heart of hearts it hasn't worked again!!!!    

Hubbie has gone to get tests tonight and I will do one in the morning but had all the tears today so ready for a BFN.

This is a hard journey and I just wish someone could tell you that it would eventually work as then you would have the strength to carry on.......

Good luck to anyone testing tomorrow
xxxx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

aww nicky
i been feeling like AF every day since ET so dont give up
how many days are you testing at


----------



## NickyLou (Nov 5, 2008)

Tomorrow will be 15 days after EC had two blasts transfered on the 2/02.  

This 2ww is just hell ......


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Züri* ~ so sorry hun......many hugs 

Thanks *Caroline* 

*Nickylou*  I'm sure those symptoms could mean anything hun.....much luck for your test tomorrow       

Hi *Rose* ~ welcome to the thread....come and join us chatting hun. Lots of luck  

Hi *Em, Jo, Debralauren, Spinny, Tinkelbunny and Hannah* ~ welcome to you all too.....loads of luck      

*Kim, Lindsay, Sharbara and Ems* ~ congratulations......fab, fab news for you all    

Sorry for the quick catch up today but hope everyone is ok......big hugs and very  all round 

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Raffy (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi to everyone

Especially hello to Hannah and JoJo - good to see you on this board too  

Big Congrats Sharbara and all the other BFPs  - v happy for you    

Helen  - sorry you've been feeling down - sending      

V sorry to anyone with a BFN - so hard      

I'm really annoyed at myself   - I was planning to do an early test tomorrow (well it would be 9dp5dt, so 14dpec).  I ordered 2 clearblue tests from ebay on saturday - they haven't arrived   , so I popped to Tescos on my way home with my son from nursery and the only test they had was a poxy tesco own brand one which is only suitable for the day of your missed period - well with ivf what does that mean?    trying to work out if it's even worth testing in the morning...    

I'm so tired again tonight i'm now heading for bed 
Raffy x


----------



## Raffy (Jan 18, 2009)

OMG just did early test (with the stupid tesco test) and it's a    
I'm still shaking, I can't believe it    
Raffy x


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

So many congratulations Raffy, I've congratulated you on WWB,but will do again here - I had a good feeling about you!!!

      

Thanks for the welcome Suzie   When do you test hun? 

Sharbara, again have replied for on WWB, but congratulations again!

      

Nickylou, am sending lot of    to you. I soo understand what you're saying and was having similar thoughts yesterday, if I knew this was going to work, then fantastic, but if it's not, then I feel really stupid taking my time over things and slowly going   not just with worry and symtom spotting, but out of boredom! I'm    it's good news for you this morning x  




As for me, I'm not feeling very hopeful whatsoever, I've been awake most of the night on here looking up under "search" anything about ovary pain after et? I've had a horrible pulling pain in my left ovary, like I used to get when we first found out my left tube is twisted around my left ovary and stuck to my bowel wall....I'm scared as to why it's hurting me now

I'm sorry to drag the thread down as we've been having some wonderful news lately, but I'm worried and not really sure why I've this pain now   

Love Hannah x


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

raffy  well done u  this thread keeps getting better an better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      

hannahDMW  i had terrible overy pain too and ended upwith ohss as tummy very bloated, diarrhoea, and had put on 10 pounds in weight in 2 days, please give ur clinic/ hospital a phone and am sure they will get u checked over, my pain was excruiating and i almost fainted with it, much worse than any child birth pain

hi to all others

hope this good news re bfps keeps going and going

lindsay


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats on all  - I hope this board is lucky.

My boobs are not so sore now and still think I am going to start AF but after a good cry with my amazing DP last night feel that if its meant to be its meant to be and I can't influence it now apart from some PMA...6 days to test.

I am not sure if the sudden lack of symptoms are just the progestrone wearing off - I had a 2000 injection on day 3 after ET.  When I was previously pregnant (m/c at 8 weeks), I had no symptoms until week 6.  Does anyone know anything about that.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Sharbara and Raffy - Congratulations!!    That is fantastic news! Sharbara you are amazing to have held out on the testing until day 16 after et. How did you do it?

NickyLou & Hannah -     I'm so sorry you are feeling down. This 2ww really is hell  . Especially not being at work has made me go from positive to very negative. I suppose the negative thoughts are really our own way of trying to protect ourselves if it is a bfn! How many negative tests have we all not looked at in the past. I think I should have bought stock in clearblue with the number I've used. Hannah - have a look at Sharbara's posts as she's said she's had af type pains since et and she's got a bfp! and she's not the only one. NickyLou let us know hwo you are getting on.

DebraLauren - I found that during stimms and for a week after I had lots of symptoms - sore boobs, bloated, soreness in sides, etc. these have worn off and I think its just the stimms drugs leaving. Pg symptoms often only start after several weeks because by that time there is enough pregnancy hormones to start causing symptoms. The symptom watching can drive you  . Some ladies get them and others don't.

Mt otd is monday, 16th. Yesterday in a moment of weakness I bought some tests while I was out grocery shopping  . Amazingly I haven't used it. It says you can test four days before but has a 53% success rate of detecting pg so I have held off as there will be a 50% chance of a false negative. I feel so conflicted in one way I just want to know one way or the other so that I can deal with it but right now there is still the hope and that's not something I've felt in a long time so I don't feel ready to give it up yet. Oh well the   continues. 

Hope everyone has a sane day today  
best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Morning ladies

Good luck to all those testing today.....

Nicky - sorry to hear you were feeling down yesterday.... really hope you get the result you want today xx  

Suzie - I totally agree with you - we all must have looked at dozens of negative tests in the past hoping we would be pg.... we have a funny way of defending ourselves and DP said to me I am usually so positive .... but not with this.  It will be such a long way to fall......Oh hold out girlie if you can another day or so before testing.... make sure it will be a true test.... gosh I am really nervous for all of you getting to testing date xx Good luck Hun x 

debralauren - oh hun sorry you feel low too.... your DP is absolutely right he sounds like he is really looking out for you xx You still have just under a week to go... try and keep positive. Look at Shar she thought her AF was arriving every day and she has got BFP xx Thinking of you hun  

Hi Spinny how are you today? more films on todays schedule?

Raffy - Bog Congrats.... posted on WWB too x    

Helen - Hope you are feeling ok today hun ...  

Hannah - posted on WWb but hope you are ok and have spoken to the hospital babe xx get some peace of mind particularly with your history xx   

Hi to everyone else too..... this is torture xx
Jox


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello to all   to everyone. Raffy, congratulations!

I am with you too Suzie...I think it's almost impossible to know from your symptoms whether you're pregnant or not. Only the test will tell you. I am still too scared to even think about testing! I have hidden away the test my clinic gave me - somewhere nice and safe so I don't have to look at it! 

Hugs to all.
Ax


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

My first post on this thread. I had my first ever ET yesterday. Test date 23rd Feb. Noticed I lost some fluid during last night so am already on the paranoia rollercoaster.....

wish us all  

Congratulations on the BFP's


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

Don't worry about fluid - I had some on day 2 and have a constant wetness now - day 9.  I went to the toilet straight after ET (had to have a full bladder) and thought i'd flushed them away - had to ask the nurse 10 times to reassure me that the bladder and uterus were very different things.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Morning girls!!

Sharon and Raffy -     

Nicky - its not over til   arrives!!!  How are you today?

Everyone else    

Today, I'm still tired, slept for another 11 hours last night!!!  Not feeling anything else really, dizziness is still there, but still full of cold!! 

Angels4Me - welcome....the 2ww is awful, but try not to read anything into anything......everyone is different.

The girls with positives - can I ask did you all get implantation bleeding  My little CM III should be implanting today/tomorrow....I know I have just said not to read anything into anything!!!  What am I like!!!


----------



## Alfrediah (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

My test date is tomorrow but this morning I did a HPT which I swore I would not do and it came up with BFN.  Tomorrow is day 14 and I had 2 embryos put back in on day 2 ( 1, 4 cell, 1, 5 cell).  Could I still get a BFP or is it all over??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Alfrediah -     its a late starter?!?!


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Jo - I am so trying to hold out, but its getting harder.
Angels4me and Alfrediah - welcome to the 2ww thread. Alfrediah, I have certainly read about ladies who got a bfn and then a few days later got a bfp. Will you be going to your clinic for a blood test? That would be best as they measure the exact amount of hcg in your system which can then tell you if you are pg or not. Good luck!      

I think I'm going to have to leave the house soon. I'm driving myself crazy  . 

Have a good day everyone.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Alfrediah (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi again,

clinic have given me a test to do tomorrow at home but no blood tests have been mentioned.  I just have to phone with the results.


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi

I test on 23rd Feb, think i already said that. Am having today and tomorrow at home....chilling out. Just made a ginger herbal tea....and got me thinking....does anyone know if there are foods to avoid on 2WW?

Wow...this when peeps say 2ww is a roller coaster....absobloomilutelly. I have a busy job but most of the time left alone to get on with it, although lots of admin. Am teacher, but blow that whilst having ivf. Think I may need to keep fairly occupied over the next too weeks....then on the other hand need to be happy, relaxed and rested....oh and not worrry, get stressed or anxious......blow that...not sure if i can keep constant chi.....have to think of some nice stuff to do. Think i will finish Dawn French book (not that great but take my mind off things....and watch some comedies...miss the good life as we got rid of our sky.


----------



## donn1 (Jan 17, 2006)

hi to all

alfrediah  it could still be ok as have seen on other threads that women can and do get bfps on the day of testing, wishing u loads of luck

angels4me  i know its a ruddy nite mare this 2ww, wishing u loads of positive vibes for the 23rd

suzie sending u loads of positive vibes too, hang in their girl

carolines  i did not get any implantation bleeding, have had cramps from about day 3 post ec but this was prob due to ohss as well as other probs i had like bloated tummy etc, i have still got the cramps as yet,  sending u loads of positive vibes too

love to all

lindsay


----------



## Alfrediah (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Lindsay,

I am hoping my 2 day embies have just took longer to implant?  

Karen


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies

Congrats to those with BFP's since the last time I posted.   .

I still feel incredibly bloated (look like I'm pregnant!!) and can't get comfy in bed due to a sore tum and sore boobs! Woke this morning with an awful pain which lasted about an hour then went. Nothin since but the usual bloatedness.

Starting to feel a bit nauseous - but totally randomly and more if I'm hungry. I'm   these are all good signs. Only 2 days to go, my resolve not to test is wavering but have promised DH I won't do it without him and he's away until tonight.

Huge welcome to all the new ladies on this awful, awful 2ww.

Big   all round,
Love,
Lindsay xx


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all,

What a roller coaster day....OHSS symptoms have reduced today, I woke up feeling much better and quite happy about life. I arrived at work and the Financial Advisor (I work in a bank) showed off his wifes 12 week scan picture, they only announced it today and although I'm really truly thrilled for him I was just overcome with emotion and at lunchtime I came home and sat sobbing my heart out. I just don't know if I'm pregnant or not. Bought an early test today but haven't done it, don't know whether to or not.

So far, my boobs are so swollen and sore I can't even touch them, I have constant cramp in my feet (which my sister had constantly during her pregnancy) and I'm a crying jibbering wreck....any of those sound baby related.

Hubby can't contain himself the last few days, he arrived home from work tonight and patted my belly and said "hello baby" which completely turned me mental that he could tempt fate

Week to test day......

Oh my gosh, I'm so up and down.......

Love and luck to all, I'm going for a cold shower 

Sarah xxx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

yes likesabath, my hubby keeps telling me to look after his wee baby ahhhhhhhh anythime i leave the house.  I know we test on the same day ie the 20th and we almost have one week under our belts on what you rightly call our rollercoater ahhhh.  
As far as symptoms go I have had what i think is trapped wind in the left hand side just above my breast and near to my underarm, which is something i have never had before so i am trying to be positive that this is a symptom, I aslo have the dont come near my boobs as they are (goupin) scottish word for really sore. Absolute mental torture this waiting game for one who is naturally as impatient as me.  
congrate to all those graced with a bfp and big big hugs to those that were not this time.
       for everyone xxx


----------



## NickyLou (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello all,

Bad day today did test this morning BFN!!!  I knew it!  I will probably come on tomorrow as that is what happened last time!  Totally gutted....

But to cheer ourselves up we have booked to go out and see family in South Africa for three weeks - need something to look forward to!  This is such a hard journey and you just never now when it is going to end - we will probably start again in April/May time.

Good luck to the rest of you left on this thread and I hope you all get BFP's

Lots of love
NickyLou
xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Debralauren* ~ i'm sure you're right about the progesterone hun, it's very common for symtoms to ease off 

*Hannah* ~ (((hugs))) I've heard of lots of people getting 'pulling' pains. Your body has been through so much and I'm sure that pain could mean anything. Hang in there  

Hi *Suzie* ~ do i need send the   round 

*Sarah* (((hugs))) for today xx

*Alfrediah* ~ i have seen it before hun where people have got BFN the day before test day and still got a BFP.....i really hope it works out for you. Good luck tomorrow  

Hi *Angel4me* ~ welcome to the thread 

Hi *Lindsay, Lindsay, Jo, Ambergrace, Caroline and Grace* ~ hope you are all ok )

*Raffy* ~ congratulations....really wonderful news 

                                               

 Lots of luck and very positive vibes for all our Friday 13th Testers 

Love and luck, *Lizzy* xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Nicky Lou ~ sorry hun posted at the same time. Really sad to see your news 

Take care,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

really sorry Nicky lou seems like the 12th was a bad test date for us two, know how you are feeling. X


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

NickyLou -     Glad you are being positive by planning your next go. A trip to South Africa sounds fantastic!!!

Well starting with tummy twinges and sore boobs, but got these last time so know its the drugs!!

Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## LUCY L (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Girls

I am 4 days into 2ww, my 4th time on this horrid experience, doesnt get easier at all. Forgot how comforting this site is wen ur on 2ww, the only place i can hav a proper whinge an moan an know u all understand!! All the posts are exactly wat i am feeling right now. 

I am analyzing every little thing, bending over then thinking, oh god did i move to fast then hahha funny but not funny at the same time isnt it? (stupid more like?)  

I had FET 2x8 cells. Does that mean i hav a good chance of it working coz there bigger?? anyone know?
I hav had pains ever since transfer, had no drugs an not due on till later nxt wk..... head is wrecked with waiting and wondering, i cantt think of anything else, i wake up an think of it before i get up an its the last thing on my mind before sleep, how cruel is it? 

Nicky Lou, just read thru some of ur post, hope ur ok, treat urself, get a nice bottle of wine, choccy an look at some brochures of south africa  

Angels4me an hannah i think we test on the same date, u hav transfer mon 9th??

Good luck to everyone... this is a huge help i must say, thanks to everyone who ever posts on here, its my lifeline wen on 2ww!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

A new day, I'm going to try and be brighter and more positive today, going to see Strictly Come Dancing tonight so that will take my mind off things, had a good nights sleep and am raring to go again!!

Grace: I'm hoping that our symptoms mean the same thing, hope we'll both be ok!! Are you going back to the Royal for testing??

Good luck to anyone testing today.....just a quick question, if anyone tested at home, when did you do it?? I'm not sure when to do it....I bought one of those early testers, that can tell from a week but at £15 don't want to waste it!!

Have a good day everyone, lots of love, 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi Sarah
I'm not sure when the best time to test is although i read somewhere on here it should be the first pee of the day! Glad you are having a positive day. I swing between positive it's worked and then complete negativness that it hasn't.

I'm not sure if my symptoms are early pregnancy ones or just remnants of the all the hormones I've had. Roll on tomorrow then at least we'll know.

I've got a couple of tests from work (just in case I don't believe the first one!) and refused to buy the digital test that says 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant. I've used those before and it's just like a slap in the face when it says 'not pregnant'!

Good luck to all the testers today may Friday the 13th be lucky for some!  

Love,
Lindsay x


----------



## wright1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Unforutnately its a BFN for us   

Good luck for anyone else testing today  
xx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

So sorry Wright1 words are never enough   
xx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

So sorry to hear that Wright1    

Sarah - enjoy the Strictly show - it is wonderful! I went last week and it is just brilliant. The best antidote to the 2WW you could wish for - I completely forgot about the whole IVF thing for about 48 hours afterwards, I was on such a high (partly because Gethin won ).

  to everyone else testing today.

Ax


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Really sorry Wright - if its any consolation I know exactly how you are feeing xxxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome Lucy....there seems to have been alot of us who had ET on 9th, although I seem to be testing earlier than you all.  I'm testing next Friday rather than after the weekend.

Wright - so sorry hun    will you try again?

Not had a good night sleep.  Went to do the pessaries last night and I was soo sore, I only just managed to pop them inside.  Then I had an awful stinging pain and then a pain from my right hip down to the right side of my pubic bone, it was awful.  Eventually I fell asleep, but then work up at 3am, couldn't get back to sleep til 5, then woke again at 8.30.  Not too bad sleep wise, I suppose I still got 7 hours, but still got aches in my tummy!   

Hope Friday 13th is lucky for some of us girls!!!....its just another day!!!


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

The ladies doing the pessaries up the bum are they pill form or cream? i had to take pessaries (called Crinone) and they were cream and had no problems whatsoever with them (in front bottom not back  )


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Mine are like little bullets, slip in quite easily (TMI!!) don't like them but know I need them. I've been told to keep going with them if we get a BFP which I'd rather not but will do anything if I  get a BFP !!  

xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello ladies, would it be ok if I joined you...... 
I'm on 6dp3dt which I had last Saturday=2 embryos put back and 3 in the freezer-I never dreamt I would get this far.Test day is Friday 20th.
Well this 2ww is way weirder than I ever imagined. I've had AF pains ever since ET, ranging from bruised type pains to proper 'heavy' feelings, and a sore back.
Hannah- I also had the sore ovary thing the night before last. It lasted all evening on and off, and I was very nearly phoning the hospital to be honest in fear of OHSS or an ectopic. Luckily, by yesterday morning it had gone. I hope yours is ok now.
Anyway, the weirdest feeling was YET to come. I had felt tired all day yesterday, and by last night, I was experiencing something very weird indeed. My heart was beating so fast, it felt as if it was going to jump out of my chest. Not only that, but I was just feeling immensly HOT, and not only in a hot flush kind of way, I mean in a 'I need it NOW' kind of way. Way Way more intensly than I ever do normally (tmi) Have any of you experienced the horny little   sitting on your shoulder during the 2ww?WOW!!!!!!
Anyway, the heart racing and hot feeling lasted all night, and I was waking up at regular intervals. I felt like Magda from There's something about Mary, doing the hoovering! 
This morning, I still feel out of kilter, and the old AF pains are still there.What a weird time this is!!!
Hope all of you are ok, and thankyou for letting me join you!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Wright and Nicky Lou so sorry and sending you big    

thinking of you both 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Girls

Onlysam, yeah I'm really horny too but theres no way I'm giving into it, don't know whether sex is good or bad so I'm not risking it!! Hubbys climbing the walls a bit   We had our 2 embys put back last sat too, test next friday, only a week to go!! 

This mornings been fine, I got the digital HPT but I'm going to wait (if i do it at all) spoke to my boss (who had IVF) this morning and she told me not to home test, so now I'm torn. Oh well, boobs are huge today, very veiny and painful....anyone elses??

Trying to stay sane but think I'm starting to go a bit   he he he I'm currently counting Magpies out of the window (how crazy am I?!?!)

Anyway, take care 

Sadness and hugs to BFN and lots of happiness to BFP

Love Sarah xxx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

I was told no sex for the 2ww and then no sex until the first scan if it's a BFP! Do you think that means no oral either! He He  

love and   to all and welcome onlysam. I think the 2ww is the worst bit of the whole IVF thing xx


----------



## colly74 (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi all
Well its been some time since i last posted on here, just wanted you all to know that Ive just had ICSI treatment, it was my 3rd treatment and that I got a BFP!!!

Ive just been reading all your stories and just wanted to help you all out really.

With regards to sex, you cant have sex at all during your 2ww and that also means having orgasms too!!!! lol, when you have an orgasm it makes the cervix wall contract to I'm afraid thats all off the list for now.

With regards to period pains, i had loads and loads of this and still do, and my test date was Monday just gone 9th Feb!!! I really thought this tx hadnt worked as i was having the pains really bad and i even done a test on Fri 6th Feb and it came up neg, and my EC was 26th Jan, so when i did a test on Sunday and it came up Positive I was really shocked, so it just goes to show you that doing test too early really isn't worth it as i got really down on that Friday thinking it hadn't worked. So don't do it Girls!!!

If any of you would like any other advice then please feel free to ask

Good luck to you all
Collette
xx


----------



## littleblackdress (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Would you mind if i join you ?  i am on my 2nd iui 2ww and we test on wednesday,  just need that final push to get me through these next few days.  

    to us all 

emma x


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Afternoon girls,

Thank you for your replies yesterday...I phoned my hospital yesterday and explained the symptoms I was having. I said I was worried that it might have been a cyst/ectopic pregnancy/something else horrible. I described the pain and the lovely nurse who had been there for ec/et said that my ovaries/lining had all looked fine on Monday. She asked if the pain was in my left ovary and I said yes and had I managed to go for a walk anywhere since et to which I said no because I'd wanted to completely rest for three days...anyway she said it sounded like severe constipation...the pain had aggravated my left ovary (my left tube is twisted behind my left ovary and stuck to my bowel wall) hence why the pain was as bad as it was. Anyway, I ate a tin a prunes yes afternoon and we had lift off in the evening!!! 
Today, I've woken after the best nights sleep I've had in ages and the pain is virtually gone!

Debralauren, hope you're feeling a bit better today? Sorry, I don't know re the early symptoms, I haven't had any to speak of at all so far, 4dp5dt   

Suzie, I'm with you on the negative feelings protecting myself from dreaming too much. I have also booked these two weeks off as holiday and wondering if it was the best thing to do?? Are you testing on the 16th or before??  

JoJo, thanks hun   I replied on WWB as to what the nurse said to me too. How are you feeling today hun? Any symptoms?  

Ambergrace, how are you hun? When do you test? I am even too scared to buy any pregnancy tests.....  

Angels4Me, this is our first treatment too and I'm going   more and more everyday! Wishing you lots of luck   sounds like you're busying yourself with relaxing things to do! DH and I are big fans of the good life and have nicknamed our embies Tom and Barbara!!!  

Caroline, hope you don't feel too tired today hun?   I've been wondering about implantation bleeding, but haven't had anything so far??

Alfrediah, any news today? Or are you leaving testing til the weekend?  

Lindsayhelen, I'm feeling a bit bloated too, am wondering if it's the amount of fluid I've been drinking though and my constipation?? The only symptom I'm wondering if I have is that I'm hungrier?? Maybe I'm just bored though!!! Good luck testing,   for a good result!

Oh Likesabath, I'm sorry you were so upset, that must have been really difficult for you   ...DH has been tickling my tummy lightly and I get so scared about it tempting fate?? It's such a turbulent road, going from positive to negative in moments...just read your update, have a brilliant time tonight, that sounds amazing, I'm really envious! As for sore boobs, yes I have but have been putting it down to the cyclogest? DH thought my boobs looked quite veiny last night?

Grace, sending you   this really is so hard!

Hi Colly74, thanks for your advice, I'm tempted to test a day early - 22nd feb? I'm just soo scared though. Another thing I'm worried about is lack of a/f pains, lots of people seem to be having them??

Nickylou, I'm so sorry, sending you gentle  ...but so good that you're already looking ahead and have you have a fantastic holiday booked, am guessing it will be much needed.

Lucy L, we must be testing on the same day, yeah I had transfer on mon 9th Feb too and I'm completely paranoid, I rushed to answer the phone the other day and beat myself up about it for the rest of the afternoon   good luck for testing, which day are you going to do it?

Wright1, I'm really sorry to hear your news, take some time and be kind to yourself   

Hi Onlysam, good to see you here hun! I know you from the diary board and you're a fellow Welsh girl! Thanks hun, I spoke to my hospital and they put my mind at rest...    at the horny   arriving, can't say I've had that recently, been so taken up with drugs and constipation!!! But maybe, that's a good sign? At least for your DH! Rest up if you're feeling tired hun, put a film on and take it easy  

 Spinny

 LBD, another WWB, when do you test hun?

Sending you all lots of love,

Hannah x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

can i join you ladys i had ET 10.30 this morning


----------



## littleblackdress (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Hannah - glad your feeling better today hun   we seem to keep bumping into each other dont we   We test Wednesday the 18th x


----------



## veng (Mar 10, 2008)

littleblackdress and hannah good luck testing on the 18th


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh dear,I'm a bit confused now 
Myclinic specifically said that it's fine to have sex after ET, and I've just checked, and it also says the same thing in their patient booklet. I've also done a search on the internet, and apparently an orgasm can actually help implantation-blood flow to the uterus etc. I haven't actually had intercourse, and am not going to, but as for an O....... well I couldn't possibly deny that. There's so much conflicting info from different clinics isn't there!

Lots of       to all fellow knicker watchers!

Nikkixxx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi onlysam - my clinic (Lister) also said it was ok to have sex (never asked about orgasms but assume if ok to have sex it should be ok to have an orgasm - well I'd bloody well hope so anyawy lol).  We got a BFP and I mentioned it again when I let the clinic know and they said it would be fine for me to do so, so long as I didn't beat myself up if I miscarry - she said sex would have nothing to do with a miscarriage but some women would blame themselves and as its early days its a choice wehther to wait for the first scan or do the deed lol 

PS I love your hair - it looks fab!!

Well today was OTD and I got my BFP - already annouced this going through the is it, isn't it, a real BFP concern as I tested early lol.  DH is over the moon - he didn't want to beleive it until OTD!  now trying to keep it a secret from my littlun Jake for the next 8 weeks is going to be the really hard bit.

Good luck to everyone on their tww, congrats to those with BFPs and I'm so sorry for those of you who have had BFNs wishing you all the luck in the future. 

Ems


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh Ems. congratulations!I've read a few worried posts from you over the past few days, as I've been lying here worrying about my Af pains. You must be over the moon. Good luck for a happy 8 months!

Nikki
xx


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nikki

I had exactly the same advice as you - that as long as your are comfortable that   is now ok, and I have also read a really good thread on here that had a poll with it.... sorry haven't got the link that had many women saying orgasm is good as it increases the blood to the uterus and they went on to then have BFP.  If you are unsure hun give your clinic another call but if your booklet says ok then I am sure they don't mean hanging from the chadellier..... but gentle must be ok......  

Not had the inclination yet but I have heard that being horny is not a bad sign and if I find the link to the thread on here I will pm you it.  Don't go worrying yourself......and like Jakesmum said and Allijab (from WWB thread) both got BFP's and both had   .......

Jo x


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you at the Hewitt too Jo?!
Here's the link.....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=9452.msg2504879#msg2504879

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

It's bizarre LBD, I first met you on Festive Fairies, then WWB and now here too...must be a postive sign, we're both heading towards that illusive BFP!!! Wishing you lots and lots of luck for 18th  

Hi Veng, good luck with this llooonnngggg 2ww!

Congratulations on your   Jakesmum!

Onlysam, the girls are right...if others have had an orgasm and gone onto get a BFP, it can't be a bad thing...sending you lots of   

 JoJo

Hannah xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Hannah-  to you too-I've got a good feeling  about this for you hun. 
Regarding O-it's a bit late now to worry about it!I just felt so weird altogether yesterday, as I mentioned previously. I think it must have been some kind of hormone surge or something- or maybe all of the sweet things I ate yesterday put my in some kind of 'hypo' state  
TBH I wasn't prepared to feel anything over the course of the 2ww, so it's all been a bit of a shock-I had no symptoms during stimms.

Nikki
xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome to the newbies and congratulations to the BFP's

Well managed to stay awake all day, not feeling anything now really, no twinges, boobs are only slightly sore, but the cyclogest can cause that....don't know what to think really.  DH keeps talking to my tummy.  We did it last time and BFN, but feel like its our way to remain positive about the treatment to believe that there is something growing in there.  Wish I could see inside (ultrasound) and see the little embie there, or not there...

Hope everyone else is doing ok!!!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi ladies
well its official its a  
had HCG and was over 1000 she said it needed to be over 30 ....... cant remeber the exact figure i think it was 1423 
welll im in shock totoally
see i cant spell
love to everyone
sorry to anyone with neg outcome dont know what to say to you


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Sharon what a fantastic result, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

So very sorry to all the BFN - I still have 5 days to go and will be gutted if its not worked.

My boobs were sore then not sore then sore again and I keep jumping up and down to see how they feel.

Still running to the toilet every 5 mins to check if AF arrived - its driving me mad now!


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Ahh thanks Onlysam   who knows?? Like Caroline says, really wish we had a crystal ball...just to have some sort of clue  

Hope you're managing to stay awake alright Caroline? At least you should sleep well tonight  

Sharbara, flippin eck girl! That's amazing...sounds really good, could you possibly have twins    in there??!!

Debralauren, this is soo hard isn't it? It must be harder the more time that goes by...crumbs dunno how I'll get through this??

Hannah xx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello Ladies
huge congrats Sharbara and Jakesmum fantsatic news  

Glad to see orgasms can help blood flow to the uterus had one last week then panicked earlier when someone said you shouldn't! Hope that means it might have helped the little P's stick in there!!  

xx


----------



## ginger rogers (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi girls - so i test on Monday!!! Like all of you i am unsure whether to do a HTP - i bought two today but some people say do and some say dont do it, i guess if i do is Sunday morning late enough, dont want to get a neg if its a pos
I have been getting AF symptoms for about a week now - generally bit moody with big, sore boobies!!! Pains in lower back too - good sign i am not sure? Again seems to be a mixed bag of BFN's & BFP's with these symptoms...
Anyone with some advice would be good??
Anyone testing Monday? if so you gonna do a HPT this weekend
How the hell before Monday are you meant to know if you are pg, i am desperately seeking signs! - apart from af symptoms got the odd ovarian twingw - had minor OHSS last week which has cleared up sp not sure...
This wait is torturous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Good luck all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi Nikki - Yes I am at LWH Hewitt Centre....well done for finding the thread hope it helped ease your mind.  I am sure either way and also whatever we do or don't do we can only carry on as much as possible - after all natural BFP's aren't normally detected at this stage and people carry on drinking, smoking and eating rubbish without even realising.  I think what will be will be and we have to look after our selves and so what we feel comfortable with xx 

Ginger rogers - good luck for monday hope you get your result....you have done so well the wait is nearly over    I am not testing until next monday (23rd) but was going to hpt on Sunday because I want a day to recover from whatever result it gives.  I will be 16 days post EC so hoping that will be long enough xx 

Caroline - glad you have had a day with no sleep and hope this helps tonight.... you are our 2WW sleep monster I think  

Debralauren -   you jumping up and down re your boobs!!!! Oh the things we do.... we are all going mad I think hun.... I have been feeling quite wet down there the last couple of days and keep thinking oh no this is it... like you dash to the loo but no...... Think its too early for me to get AF at moment anyways... another 10 days to OTD!!!! Good luck hun not long to go now xxx  

Hi to everyone else I have missed and have a wonderful weekend.. hope it goes quick for those still on countdown and good luck to all those testing over the weekend.  
Jo x


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone not been on yesterday and so much has happened in 48hrs.

Hi to all the newbies and good luck sending you all    .

 to all the BFP's I am so pleased for you all.

Ginger rogers I am testing on monday too so is suzie and hrq. 

Emotions are starting to get the better of me now. 
Had totally convinced myself Its going to be negative then have positive thoughts the minute I feel nauseated. Then start to believe it will never work 1st time because we have been so unlucky with this whole experience But trying hard to keep the PMA that it can work. Thing the 2ww is now sending me mad.  

JoJo I am with you on the feeling that AF is arriving anytime I also keep feeling wet down below then rush to the loo and no sign. Just   she stays away.



  to everyone am struggling to keep up the personals so much happenin but wishing everyone lots of    .

Take Care 
Paws18 x


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Yesterday was a hard day for me - hence all the posts  . This is quite the roller caoster this 2ww. Today has been much more positive - I've been out doing some private work which has really taken my mind off things. It felt like a holiday. I think if it doesn't work this time then I will rather be at work and just take off time for ec/et.

Sarah - I reaaaly understand your experience of hearing about other people's pregnancies and just breaking down. At the moment 4 out of five of my friends are pregnant. I have been avoiding them during the last few weeks and they don't know about our IF troubles. Yesterday one of my work colleagues text to say that she had just given birth to a baby girl. Well that was just too much. I feel as though I can handle stuff as long as I don't have to hear about others who can get pregnant with in a month or two of trying. I am pleased for them (and I wouldn't wish this nightmare on anyone) but it just reminder of the loss of my fertility.

NickyLou and Wright 1 - I am so sorry about the bfns    . It really sucks! NickyLou going to South Africa should be wonderful and distract you a little from all of this. 'Dellboy' once described the IF journey as being like a game of snakes and ladders and that really stuck with me.

Caroline - so pleased to hear that you are feeling better. Getting a good nights sleep during this horrid 2ww is one of the best things we can do.

Paws and DebraLauren - hang in there! This horrible roller coaster will come to an end   (I'm obviously having a good day  )

Hannah - I'm so pleased for you that you"re feeling better.

Lizzy - yes please send the   around. I did a very stupid thing... yes I couldn't resist I did a hpt this morning and surprise, surprise it negative  . Collette's sorry gives me hope though. 

Angel4me - I have been avoiding all the foods that one would if pregnant - no shellfish, green potatoes, alcohol, raw fish (sushi), caffeine (although today I couldn't resist and had a coffee  ).

Lindsay (chip1)  and Jo - thanks for the  . I really could do with them. 

LindsayHelen - I really hope all your symptoms will turn in a BFP!  

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oooh!!! I'm so bloated and my tummy hurts......probably the huge roast beef dinner I've just eaten!!!!   

    to those naughty PUPO girls testing early!!!! 

Well I've almost managed to last 12 hours without sleep...staring to struggle now, going to try and last til 10....need to find a good film!!


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Caroline - I am so with you I've been sleeping 9 or 10 hours a night and I still feel tired. I'm wondering if its the progesterone? Roast beef dinner sounds yummy. My dh is bringing some Indian take aways - I can't wait.

In the spirit of concentrating on positive things - What is everyone else doing for Valentine's?

Suzie.


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Thought I'd better fill you in girls. We tested this morning again and it's BFN. I already knew, but had to confirm it. Will test sun or mon for the clinic's sake but have to face reality. To be honest, I'm not coping very well. Trying to distract my mind so as not to go mad.
H


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Hrq

So sorry re BFN - its looks from your signature that your OTD is the same as mine - Monday 16th. testing today is very early. I did the same thing and it was also negative but I am still a little hopeful. Do you see Collette's story she also tested the Friday before her OTD on the Monday. She tested negative on the Friday and positive on the Monday. I had a look at the hcg links and the median hcg level in a sample of pregnant women is below that which most hpts will be able to detect. I'm so sorry you're feeling horrible   .

Best wishes, 
Suzie.


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello and   to all...particularly hrq     this whole process is so hard.

Suzie, Sarah, I too have always struggled with pregnancy and birth announcements, no matter how genuinely happy I may be for the couple concerned, I really feel for you both. I have literally lost count of all the annoucements that have taken place in our 3 years of trying to conceive, but between friends, work colleagues, family etc it is easily well over 50 announcements! in fact probably getting nearer to 70 now.  I do take a slightly different approach though to many people who post on FF seem to, though, in that I find it much easier and less stressful to be open about the fact we are having fertility issues without going into too much detail....most of our friends and family know we're doing IVF and this has made life a lot easier...though I recognise that not everyone is comfortable being as open as I tend to be. 

My main hassle with this 2WW lark at the moment is the not being able to lift anything heavy! I keep forgetting! Particularly because I've got a young child already - yesterday he had a tumble off his scooter and of course my instinct was to reach out and catch him and at four and a half he's not light! Keep telling myself that it really won't influence the outcome in any way but hard not to get paranoid sometimes...  

Valentines...probably not a lot really....will persuade hubby to cook a nice meal, I should think  And I know it sounds ridiculous but a nice meal does kind of seem far less appealing when you can't have a nice glass of white wine and a diet coke with it! 

    to everyone waiting to test.

A x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Does anyone know when implantation occurs?

I had ET on monday and have no symptons at all only   of course!

The last 4 days have been like 4 years, can't believe it.

Not upto much this weekend might go out for a meal tomorrow night, getting my hair done tomorrow day anything to pass the time away!

I won't be testing early as too scared and me and DH are off the OTD and the rest of the week, we are going the lakes for a few days!  

Hope you all have a lovely weekend ladies

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi girls, wow lots going on on the thread, amazing for those with the bfp and  so sad for all the bfn,  its a roller coaster just reading the thread     
Im ok, just trying to be normal    
Dont test till OTD friday 1 week today but have bought two clear blues to do on Thursday night, wont do it before then as i have an interview on thursday and want to be be focused huh thats a laugh. This truly has been the longest week of my life. Was convinced it hadnt worked yesterday and feeling like it has today,   
lots of discharge and keep running to the loo to check as i think its the witch, then get there and relieved to see she not here yet    
i am doing my pessaries in the back door so i know its not them, and i dont usually get a discharge before the witch so reading this as a positive, boobs still really sore. and lower tummy feels really tight OMG im demented. hope yous are all well lots of


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

hrq and Suzie - hope your BFN's turn into BFP's by Monday!!     

Spinny - I was ET MOnday too and feel nothing apart from sore boobs, which I had last time, so not reading anything into that!

Valentines day - we have decided not to do anything, but DH is cooking and think he has got me a pressie....he is certainly upto something.  I haven't got anything for him (we agreed no cards), so will feel really guilty if he is planning something!!


----------



## Raffy (Jan 18, 2009)

wow - have been reading on here for hours!  

Collette - congrats on the BFP    

Nicky Lou, Wright1 and Hrq - I'm so sorry about your BFNs - it's so hard - hoping you are getting lots of TLC   

Hannah - so glad you're feeling ... relieved   hope the pain stays away now you're on the prunes (me too   )

Everyone who is going a bit mad on the 2ww I'm thinking of you all - it made me go bonkers  

Well I had blood test today and my hcg was 364 (i'm 15dpec) and they told me this meant I was 'very' pregnant  and they couldn't rule out twins    ... I'm trying to stay calm and wait for scan to confirm one way or another in 3 weeks time.  At the moment I'm just enjoying the BFP  Even though in the light of Sharbara's result I'm now not so sure - I guess there can be a lot of variance.  Have you spotted I'm not very good at waiting?    despite telling me i was 'very' pregnant (it makes me smile thinking that) they also said I had to test on tuesday which is 14dpet and ring them to confirm... seems a bit contradictory to me, but they do like their protocols  

Thinking of you all    
Raffy xx


----------



## Sweets2005 (Jul 27, 2008)

Quick update to the mod to say that you can move me to the BFP group as I my beta came in today at 802!!!

Congrats to the others who BFP and I am so, so sorry to those who AF found.


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey all,

Can I join you?  Just had 2 blasts transferred today and am now officially on my 2 week wait - yippee!!

Test Date is Monday 23rd which is quicker than I thought as in some ways I'd rather have 2 weeks of blissful ignorance rather than 10 days! (Bit weird I know but this is the closest I've come to being pregnant in the last 2 1/2  years of trying au natrel so a girl can enjoy dreaming...)

Well I will catch up with the thread I promise and be posting properly tomorrow - lots of love and luck to us all!!

Lady L xx


----------



## PMcG1 (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi to all the newbies and good luck sending you all   &  .
Sorry to hear about the BFN's   
There's so much going on around here that I'm finding hard keeping up! 

I've not been on the last few days...feeling a little down.  I had to go to bed one afternoon, I was convinced it was the end as, I got really light headed. I could feel AF type symptoms and the tops of my thighs were really sore and feeling really shaky. I just wanted to get under the duvet with a hot water bottle. Instead my DH gave my back a rub and after a few tears I was feeling a little more positive.  Don't mean to put a downer on things, but it's just this 2ww is harder than I remember. Do you think it gets harder each time?

Spinny - I think implantation can happen anytime from day 6-12. The Con told me that as I was having a 5 day blastocyst transfer that it would most likely take place day 6/7. Hope that helps!

I've been trying to get out and do a few things that I wouldn't normally do mid week...like going to the cinema, buying myself flowers. It felt like such a treat! And have also been eating a lot of beef, I have had such mad cravings and I am a vegetarian...well no longer obviously  !!!!!! I can just see myself if I am pg...chowing down on massive steaks for 9 months  

Happy Valentines Day to all, I hope it's a positive day for you.  

Lindsayhelen - sammy152 - Tinkelbunny  this is for you   

P x

Raffy - Just read your post   on the BFP!


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi everyone.  Just thought I would come and join you across here.  Had 2 embies transfered this morning so am now starting my 2ww again.   Test date is Saturday 28th February. 
Lots of luck to everyone    
Susan
x


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

sweets
congratulationsssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Just whizzing on to wish Lindsayhelen the best of luck testing tomorrow - sending you lots of      

Hannah x


----------



## Rinfy (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello all-A BFN for us. Absolutely devastated and vacillating from hopelessness to a strange kind of acceptance. We will be trying again and I just want to say that I am so glad I found this place. The grace with which so many of you battle on against adversity, has truly humbled me and has made me far more able to cope with the negative, than I would have been able to previously.
I am so sorry to all who have recently had BFN's, it is such a desolate feeling, but  I am truly thrilled for those of you who have had successes. I hope it will come to all of us in time 
xxx


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG it was a   . We can't believe it!! We sat for half an hour double checking the pee stick! I know it's early days but are just so so happy. Thank you to everyone for their love and support xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Raffy - great results!!!

Sweets and Lyndsayhelen - congratulations!!!!!

Rinfy -    so sorry hun....Its so hard    

Well last night I managed not to go to sleep til 10.30!!! but then work at 12.30 in a huge hot sweat which lasted an hour...duvet off....duvet on...duvet off...........This morning woke at 7.30 and felt abit sick....feel fine now.  Not reading anything into it all though, just keep saying its the drugs!!

DH got me a lovely box of Thorntons chocs and is cooking dinner tonight...but we are not doing Valentines day, its because I;ve been a good girl this week!!!!  Aaaww bless!!

Have a good day everyone and     those testing Monday......stay away from the pee sticks!!!!


----------



## angel444 (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, so much happens in just a few days, taking me ages to catch up. 

Firstly big Congrats to Lindsayhelen, Sharbara, Sweets2005, Collette, Raffy, Jakesmum and anyone I have missed (sorry) on your    

I tested over a week ago and I am still in shock, did another test last night just to be sure it wasn’t just a dream and sure enough it was still   I am on cloud 9 and have my first scan booked for 3rd March

To all you ladies with a    big hugs to you  all, I pray your times will come soon  

Everyone on the    be strong, it’s a complete nightmare, theres not a lot I can say to help, I hated it, but   you get the results you dream of.

Take care all  

Jules (Angel444) x


----------



## Sapphire47 (Mar 1, 2006)

BFN negative for us.  AF started this morning.  We are gutted.  Really thought it had worked.  Good luck to everyone.  x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Angel444 congratulations on your BFP that's fab.  I'm having my scan the same day as you - can't wait!  I see you live in Banstead, your not far from me - Im in Cheam.  Which hospital are you going to use - we're using Epsom, they were fab when we had our son.  

LindsayHelen - Congrats to you too - you must be so happy, I'm really pleased for you!

Debralauren adn Rinfy I'm so sorry that you got BFNs - was it your first cycle?  Good luck next time, I'm thinking of you. 

SusanP good luck with your tww I really hope you get your BFP. 

PMcG1 I hope you are feeling more positive now, try to stay positive, I was really negative a few days after my ET too.  Wishing you loads of luck. 

LadyL good luck to you too, I had one blast put back this time - only one made it to blast (had 3dt last time) and it worked for us so I'm definately pro blasts now - even if they are mega stressful trying to get there lol 


hrq and suzie, good luck for Monday, as caroline says you've tested early and fingers crossed it will be a BFP come Monday.  If you check out the stats on the tests even a day before its only about 80% that get a BFP (think that's right, have thrown all my pregnancy test boxes away now lol)!  Good luck for Monday and hopefully your BFNs will be BFPs.  I think this is the reason we shouldn't test early, don't know why we do it - I'm a serial early tester so can't say much about not doing it, but we do seem to give ourselves heartbreak when it might not be necessary.  Good Luck!!!

Sorry if I've missed anyone, congrats to those with BFPs here's to a healthy, happy next 8 months  

I'm so so sorry for all those with BFNs. 

Ems


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Can I join you please? I test next Sunday (16dpEC) which seems an eternity away at the moment. It's our 3rd fresh IVF (plus had a FET last year) and all so far have been BFNs. Just feeling sooooooooo negative about it today   No different in terms of symptoms to the last cycles so have now convinced myself it's a crappy negative. We had two lovely blasts put back last time and even they didn't work so I just keep thinking well if that didn't work nothing will.

We had an 8 and a 10-cell put back last Monday and although have had mega sore (.)(.)s I've had nothing else   But I had a sore chest on the previous cycles so blame that completely on the progesterone.

Anyhow, sorry for the self indulgent post  

Congratulations to everyone who's been getting BFPs over the last few days and big hugs to those who've had BFNs - nothing is as horrid as a BFN.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome Pinot          stay positive!!!  It will happen one day I'm sure!!!

debralauren - so sorry hun       Hope you are strong enough to try again....    hope next time is successful for you!!


----------



## Pat1970 (Sep 15, 2008)

hi all

I am joining you all in the dreaded 2WW. I had ET yesterday. I had 3 8 cell embryos transfered in Athens after donor egg IVF at serum.

Not looking forwards to the next two week. I wish i could just sleep for the next two weeks.

Pat


----------



## hrq (Aug 29, 2007)

Jakesmum - thanks for thinking of me but AF started on weds and is here in full flow now. That's the only reason we tested so early. I tested again yesterday (14 since EC) and there is no doubt.  

Good luck to everyone else,
H x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh hrq so sorry hun    

Welcome Pat...come join the torture of the 2ww!!


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Cant decide if am happy or sad today.

Hi everyone

Outcome day for us today woke up this morning with crappy tummy and convinced AF was on her way now just been to the loo and have got a little brown staining but so far no AF. Not sure If this is the start of AF or just spotting   its implantation spotting not sure If its all over.

DH doesnt want me to test till hospital on Monday so going to try and stay positive and think I will probably spend most of today knicker watching.

Spinny hope you have a fab chilled oput day getting you hair done.

Grace222 Know what you mean about the +ve thought/- thoughts It a nightmare. Just try and keep the PMA.

 lindsayhelen, raffy, sweets, sharbara soo pleased for you 

Rinfy, hrq, debralauren so sorry for youz     .

Ginger rogers and suzie how youz today sending you lots of     . Only 2 more sleeps till testing.

Caroline hope your enjoying your chocs. Jakesmum must be so tuff keeping BFP from your son not long though.

Welcome to LadyL, pinot , susan-p, and pat1970.   .


  that AF stays away for me.

  to all of youz.

Take care 
Paws18 x


----------



## emmypops (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Girlies

Can I please join u all? I had ET yesterday and have 2 wee embies snuggling in    My OTD is 26 Feb.

I am not looking forward to the 2ww so thought spending the time with you lot might help me along the way  

Huge congrats to all the BFPs and so sorry   to all the BFNs - it is so hard  

Look forward to getting to know you all  

Take care
Emmy xx


----------



## angel444 (Sep 16, 2008)

jakesmum said:


> Angel444 congratulations on your BFP that's fab. I'm having my scan the same day as you - can't wait! I see you live in Banstead, your not far from me - Im in Cheam. Which hospital are you going to use - we're using Epsom, they were fab when we had our son.


hiya

Blimey were not far apart my DH lived in Cheam before we moved to Banstead 3 years ago!

Not sure about wot hospital to use, as I lived in Crawley until 3 years ago, so I am leaning towards the East Surrey in Redhill, as my Sister had both her boys there and I don't know much about Epsom Hospital.

Where did you have your treatment? i had mine at the Agora in Brighton

Roll on March 3rd

Take care

Jules x


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

hrq - I'm so sorry for your bfn 

Jules - we had our treatment at the Lister, I eggshared there last treatment too.  I don't know the area too well as I grew up in Devon (been here for 10 years now though so I should do lol).  When our DS was born I lived in Worcester Park so had the choice of Kingston, St Helier and Epsom.  I can't wait to get the first scan out of the way to make sure everythign is ok, I'm sure your feeling the same way!  Good luck

Ems


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello

Thrilled for everyone who has got their long-awaited BFP and so so sorry for those who have BFNs. Thinking of you all, whether you are celebrating or trying to pick yourselves up and carry on. This is such a hard journey, a real rollercoaster, hopefully we will all get there in the end. 

I have another few days until I test but have a sneaking suspicion my OHSS is making a return! Might have to up the current 4 l of fluid I am drinking daily to 5, and just move into the toilet!  

A x


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome all.

Thanks also JakesMum for your little success story ref you being pro-blasts!! (well done you and here's hoping your good luck and positive thoughts rub off!!)

Hrq, Rinfy and DebraLauren, gutted for you all - we all know how hard it is to even get to the 2 week wait and so my heart goes out to you and pray that next time the luck and good fortune will be shared to you xx

Lindsayhelen, sweet, shrabara, Collette and Raffy - congratulations on your BFP's - must feel absolutely awesome!!!!!!!

Hi and welcome to fellow newbies, Emmy, Pat, Pinot and Susan - our torturous 2 week wait begins!

AmberGrace - know what you mean about the toilet trips - I seem to spend most of my day on the lav!

I am lying out in bed with the laptop perched on my knee trying to think positive thoughts as the embryologist called me today to say they have managed to freeze us some healthy looking blasts and that implantation after a 5 day transfer should happen 1 - 2 days after ET.  That means could be today......!She said to stay put and rest up and at this moment in time and am doing my best not to move a muscle!

Wishing you all wonderful Valentine's Days and hope you all get spoilt rotten!

LadyL xxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

That's great news re the frozen blasts Lady L! Well done! How many have they frozen? Enjoy that resting up. I loved it! 

Like jakesmum I also had a blast transfer but only had one good enough to put back (well actually I think there were probably more that were good enough to put back, just not good enough to freeze, and the clinic kind of presented single embryo transfer as the best option - which to be fair it probably was in the light of OHSS and I am a high twin risk apparently). I won't be saying that if I get a negative test result I suppose! but at the moment just trying to stay positive. We have a little boy already so are already very blessed...


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

You're absolutely right to go with what the clinic recommended AmberGrace- we've all just got to keep positive and pray for our little beans to stick - good luck xx


----------



## katie31 (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello all,
I can't believe it! We tested on 11/02/09 and got a BFP but still spotting so feel it may be all over!
Good luck to all testing this week
Katie31


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all

Hope everyones doing well today and is being spoiled by their hubbys!!

LindsayHelen, Congratulations my sweets, I'm thrilled for you....
I'm chuffed for everyone who got a BNP and hugs to those who didn't

I just logged on and its taken ages to catch up with you all, so much has been happening in 24 hours!! 

Strictly Come Dancing was brilliant, had a great time and it really took my mind off things, had nothing to wear though cos my boobs are so swollen nothing went over them, I'm taking this as a good sign!!

I'm feeling much more positive today although I just don't want to get carried away in case it all goes tits up!! Lots of babies in the press this week, poor Kim Ryder lost hers at 22 weeks, it just goes to show that we can't take anything for granted can we?? Until I have that bundle in my arms I won't believe it.

Hubby bought me a Links of London Bracelet for Valentines Day (he said last week I couldn't have it, he's got a real guilt complex at the moment) and he's cooking for me tonight, I made him breakfast in bed, which made him very happy!!

Hope everyones ok, love to all

Sarah xx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hi everyone
just a quick one to say so sorry to all the bfn girlies.......
congrats to the bfp girlies
also       to the PUPO ladies on the EVIL 2ww
try and keep sane


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Katie hun     some people do bleed for the first few weeks of pregnancy, maybe you should do another test if you haven't tested since 11th?


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Katie....please don't panic it is all over...It is so hard, I have been there, I can't deny that sometimes bleeding does herald miscarriage but it so doesn't have to automatically mean that! I have so many friends who bled in early pregnancy, and some bled so heavily they were convinced they were miscarrying...those babies are now riotously healthy toddlers and children! 

Glad you enjoyed Strictly, Sarah!

Ax


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Going mad today think AF is trying to appear but still got spotting on and off which i have read can happen then full AF appears. Why is this 2ww so unfair just wish it was monday and I knew one way or the other. Its my outcome day today and my periods always arrive bang on time so this would be exactly right if i am getting a BFN.

Katie hope all is settling down agree with caroline and think you should test again to confirm it does seem that some peolpe do get some bleeding. One of my friends has 3 healthy kids and she had bleeding in early pregnancy with everyone so fingers crossed for you.    

Trying to keep PMA and thinking that if this is a BFN how soon do they start next cylce does anyone know?
Also I have been told to continue taking my buserlin nasal srpay so that I could move straight on has anyone else done this?

Has anyone else been told to stay on buserlin.

Take Care 
Paws18 x


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Omg ladies i am desperate to test, especially after folowing jakesmums post about testing early    
i am only 7 days past my egg transfer and it was a 2 day embie which would only mean nine days ahhhhhhhh whats the liklehood of testing this early, otd not till friday help


----------



## Den_dennis (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm testing on the 23rd, such a long wait    Got sore (.)(.) but no other symptons yet.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

its very early i got a faint bfp 9 days post 3 day ET so 12 days


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi ladies
I've just managed to walk briskly past the pregnancy tests at Tescos. So tempting, but I'm only on day 7 past ET, and if it was negative, I'm not sure what I'd do............. 
Went to Liverpool today with DH and stepdaughter. It was her 9th birthday, so we had a lovely day at the Albert Dock, out for pizza at the great Pizza Express there etc. It's the first time i've been out properly since ET last Saturday-our little embies have been in there for a whole week now!Hope they've snuggled in tight. I felt absoloutly wiped out at times this afternoon, and one minute very very hot and the other freezing cold. Also ,last night, I was roasting. I'm usually a PJ's and two duvet's and a throw kind of girl, but not at the moment. I keep on waking up in the middle of the night, and I had to strip my PJ top off and sleep with no covers! I guess all of this is down to the horrid cyclogest. Also keep on feeling wet down there and rushing off to the loo!Feel like I'm going maaaaaad  
CONGRATULATIONS to all of you who've had BFP's over the past couple of days, and condolences to those of you with BFN's  .
Would it be wise to test this early do you think??Any IDEAS??

Nikki


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

OOooooooooooooooooooo Ooooooooooooooooooo whats going on  HELPPPPPPPPPPPpppp

TMI warning, at about 2 i went to the loo and i wiped i had pink blood on the tissue, like when af starts, we've been out for food so wore a s towel and theres a strip of red brown blood, also this am i noticed that i had cm marks in my nickers that was yellow and crumbly  

I've NEVER ever bleed this early,  could this be implantation  haven't told dh about it, 

due to test on about 23rd  

Fire opal


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2009)

Fire Opal,
I didn't want to read and run hun. I don't have an answer for you,as this is my first tx. Have you had IVF? If so , when was ET?
From what I've read, it could very easily be implantation. Try not to worry, I'm sure it will be fine  

Nikki


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers nik

no, due to have our first go at ivf in march, just come off clomid,

fo


----------



## Angels4Me (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi all

I have sore boobs still but feeling less going on in tummy so thinking the worst.....I test on 23rd Feb

When DP and I got to end of day one....we couldnt actually believe it was only one day.....felt like an enormous wait...now on day 3 of 2ww


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Grace......I have to admit that I did a HPT earlier and it was negative but I'm honestly fine, think I did it way too early so not taking it literally. It was a pack of 2 so think I'll save the other till Thursday, due to test on friday. To be honest, I wanted to give a positive test to hubby for Valentines Day but my plan didn't work!! oh well, not disheartened, still a long way to go!! I confessed to him and he went mad that I'd done it so early too!!

Keep it till the middle of the week I reckon!! 

One of my mates who had IVF tested early and it was positive so she sellotaped the test into her hubbys birthday card, thought it was dead sweet and wanted to do the same!! How soft am I?!?! 

Anyway....we're testing same day so hopefully it'll be the same outcome!! 

Lots of love Sarah xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Sahrah soppy maybe but braver than me, your right i have managed to get past the urge, for the moment, thanks so much for sharing that with us all, it has really helped me tonight.  
I think there are A FEW OF US TESTING ON THE 20TH... nikki for one and sorry i cant keep up with everyone, but read your comments avidly.
tww SUCKS


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Girls, girls girls, its not too long to wait til 20th!!!     testing now is far too early...if you get a neg, tou'll just be confused.  Sharon was lucky getting a faint pos, but her levels are huge at OTD!!!  

I'm the same with the hot flushes.....went to church tonight....said a prayer for you all!!!  Anyway, after 10 mins, I started getting hot, so coat and scarf off.....cardigan undone, fanning myself, thought of all the places to get a hot flush, why does it have to come in the middle of church!!!   

Anyway DH has jointly cooked a lovely dinner of turkey, roast potatoes and veg...now passing the time til 10 so I can go to bed....I'm yawning my head off!!!


----------



## Bambi79 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all

Am on 2ww too, mind if I join you?  8dpo and sitting on my hands to stop myself testing early, due to test on the 23rd, already wasting my days away wondering 'is today too early to test'!

   to all!

K x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Something's changed. I've just the best night sleep in a shole week-not too hot, not too cold, no Af pains. I only woke up once, to go to the loo, but I think that was mainly due to the dog getting up. I'm up now, and my body feels totally calm. I've escaped into the living room and closed the door tight so that I can grap some me time whilst DH and DSD who's here for the weekend are still sleeping. Really worried. I don't think this is good that I'm feeling like this. Oh I feel like such a failiure. What a big black hole of nothingness.Sorry guys for the me post.

Sending you all lots of  , and trying deperately to hold on to some   for myself.



Nikki


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Guys

Am currently on 2WW and on Day 4 and looking for something else to keep me occupied.  I've been doing my diary, furiously reading other people's diaries and generally been stuck to the internet every spare moment.  So I thought I would take the plunge and join you lovely ladies in some chit-chat and support.

OnlySam - just read your post.  I have also just had the same thing - lovely night's sleep, only 1 loo break.  It is probably just your body settling into the drugs and a routine.  Try to stay positive.  I am just glad I don't feel so tired today - yet!

I've put a list of progesterone side effects on my diary this morning - but thought I could add them here if anyone is interested.  Pretty much covers my ones - so it's reassuring me at least.

Bloating; breast tenderness or pain; diarrhea; dizziness; drowsiness; dry mouth; fluid retention; headache; heartburn; irritability; mood swings; excessive worrying; muscle pain; nausea; stomach pain or cramping; tiredness; vomiting; constipation; cramping; vaginal burning or irritation; headache; upset stomach; muscle, joint, or bone pain; runny nose; sneezing; cough; vaginal discharge; problems urinating; weight gain


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Snap Juicer!!! Got all of those things too!!

Nikki


----------



## ginger rogers (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone
Did my HPT this morning (due to test tomorrow - 14 days since EC) and its a BFN - i feel gutted, this is my 1st tx.
Is it likely i can still get a BFP tomorrow, has this happened to anyone
Ginger xx


----------



## armaita (Jun 4, 2008)

hi,


ginger rodgers -i have tested for the past three days , first two days got a bfn but today got a bfp, found first response more sensitive than clearblue (always got a faint line, now getting darker ) so maybe you could try a first response . the clearblue digital had not pregnant for two days then today pregnant. i will continue with  daily testing, maybe you should test again tomorrow hunni.   praying for you


----------



## ginger rogers (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks Armaita - when is your test date?? I used the clear blue, its the worst when its comes up 'NOT PREGNANT' are the lines ones better? The only thing is compared to you is my ET was 4th Feb!! x


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Congratulations armaita for you BFP......Ginger....hope yours becomes positive...so sorry otherwise    

Juicer - thanks for you list......everything I feel is on that list too....so annoying that pg and drug symptoms are the same!!!

I've had a very restless night with strange dreams to do with work....not looking forward to going back tomorrow!!  

Got the in-laws coming today...managed to avoid them coming down all week, so can't complain really....just hope she doesn't start asking me silly pg questions!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

I've got them coming today too......grrrrrrrrrr.......mil............


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh girls, I'm 6dp5dt and have been getting horrible a/f pains yesterday and this morning...I'm so nervous this might not work....has anyone else got/had these pains? I'm hungry too, could this be the cyclogest?
This 2ww is starting to get to me now....

Hannah x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hannah I have had pains on and off, but loads of people who get a BFP have them as well so you really can't tell hunny.  I am looking for signs all the time and it is sending me   and I have got 8 days left too.  Try to keep yourself occupied doing other things hun easier said than done I know.  I am back in work tomorrow for 3 days to try and distract myself a bit hopefully!
So you are not on your own sweetie. xxx

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Hannah

Don't have personal experience unfortunately (1 BFP, but it was ectopic so symptoms can't really be taken into account.  I did get cramps though) - but all that I have seen on this site seems to imply that, very unfairly, Progesterone, Pregnancy and AF symptoms are pretty much the same!  If it wasn't bad enough being in this position anyway - this is enough to send anyone potty!

The only thing that will tell you for definite that you are not pregnant is the test on OTD (and even there you seem to have the odd case of late implanters - arrgh!)

Keep your chin up - focus all your energy on PMA and try not to worry.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Spinny, Juicer, thanks so much for your replies girls xx

I'm trying hard and take so much comfort, all of you are going through this too


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

hannah
i had terrible AF pains all through my 2ww and still have them 
just read the post re side effects of progesterone i never knew there were so many i have even had the achy joints!
still in bed as really bad AF pains today ........
and hannah you wint believe it....... got the constipation again so DH just done me porridge with bran fibre in it 
how was your DH valentine meal last night
we had a lovely one.....
asparagus to start 
i had loin of lamb in a red wine and rosemary jus with roast veg pariesenne potatoes and parsnip crisps for main and a baked passion fruit cheesecake.........had to ensure cheesecake was baked and asked for well done lamb but oh mygod best meal i have had in years
didnt get a pressie as DH made redundant before xmas and was agency working up to his hernia repair and has had 2 weeks off no pay to recover so told him to buy me something when he gets back to work hopefully chance of a perm job for the company he has been doing agency with fingers crossed
dont worry about the pains for me they were a good sign but im still petrified when i get them .....still on knicker watch !


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Sharbara, thanks hun   it's nice to know what symptoms girls have had before they achieved their bfp and after....I'm thinking more and more we may test next sunday instead of monday..cripes, that's not far away!    
Your meal sounded absolutely delicious last night, glad you enjoyed, but     you've got constipation again girl?!!!     porridge with extra bran should get things moving again!!! Those     cyclogest have caused you some problems haven't they hun?     

Hope your DH starts to feel better soon, I bet that was painful for him,    to you both


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Hannah-I had really bad pains all last week, and took comfort in the fact that many girls do on to have a BFP with  them . Now though, I have none, no pain whatsoever, zilch. The only thing I do have is that horrible jumpy 'I'm about to come on' feeling, and a pulling sensation (classic af sign for me) in my right leg. I just so wich I had last week's pain back.....I feel so empty, and so defeated already. So much for PMA hey!As I've said before, I've got a really good feeling about this for you. Keep   chick.

Nikki


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi girls. How are we all today?  Going slightly mad  

We're going to visit the in-laws today so at least we can leave when we want and not have to wait patiently for them to leave if they were at ours!    They're really nice but I just can't be bothered with people just now.  I just want to be thinking about me and not listening to others' petty problems. Probably sounds a bit selfish   but I'm not always like that!

This constipation and wind is driving me mad.  I really don't know what's happening.  I can hear my stomach making the wierdest of noises just now as I type!   I've got all these niggly pains and cramps above my belly button that just won't go away.   I'm assuming it's a lot higher than where my ovaries must have been poked and prodded so assume it's to do with my stomach!  Oh, who knows!!! I should really stop trying to work it all out.

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everyone
Susan
x


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Nikki, thanks hun   I'm      there's lots of BFPs posted on this board next week....

Keep hold of that PMA too, because lots of ladies get pain that comes and goes through the 2ww and still get their bfp. When do you test hun?

Susan, I'm like that a bit at the moment too - I had a terrible time yesterday when I went into town, I couldn't cope with the crowds of people and felt chlostrophobic    it was horrible and ended up bursting into tears, I was being completely irrational, but that's how I felt. Why don't you try eating some prunes for your constipation? With some activia yoghurt maybe? That might help settle your tummy  

Hannah x


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

onlysam
i also get dragging pains in my thighs when im due on and had these all the way through the 2ww so dont give up hope yet
i still have the AF pains and pains in my legs so i still feel like im gonna come on but fingers crossed will continue on .........


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Sharbara thank you, and congratulations! This site is full of angels waiting to lift our spirits when we're down. 
Lots and lots of  for the rest of your pregnancy.

Nikki


----------



## Lindsayhelen (Aug 5, 2008)

I had AF type pains (and still have) through my 2ww as well and we came out with a BFP at the end.

Susan I've had a really gripey tum for the last week and dreadful pains under my ribs - really feels like trapped wind but there's no result if you know what I mean!  

I'm wondering whether it was the cyclogest as that's made me quite constipated too. Ended up getting some lactulose in the hope that frees things up - not a big fan of prunes! Hope things settle, and lots of  and   to everyone,
Love,
Lindsay xx


----------



## paws18 (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi everyone 

Thanks for all the support over the last 2ww.

Unfortunately its a BFN for me today AF is definately here. Hoped that yesterdays spotting was only spotting and ? late implantation but AF is now here.
Got to go to have bloods done tomorrow they said to come in even if i bled so going to ask what happens now.

Feel really disappointed BUt trying to look towards next cycle and putting this down to beginners bad luck.

Think my realistic head must be on today as feel really weird and just desperate to get to clinic to find out my future cycle plans.

Good luck to you all on the 2ww.
It is a nightmare such a mixed up few weeks of +ve then -ve feelings then +ve again. 
Sending you all    to get youz through.

Take care
paws18 x


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

I am om day 3 of the 2WW and it is dragging already!!!

Not feeling too great today, am really light headed and feel as if the room is spinning - has anyone else had this?

12 days to go I think I will be     by the end!!!

Milo
x


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

How early has anybody tested on the 2ww after ET, and got a BFP?


........Just wondering.........

                 
                  

Nikki
xx


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Nikki - never been lucky enough to get a BFP so can't answer your question.  Sorry!  

Paws - sorry to hear your news.    
xx


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Nikki, I've never had a BFP either I'm afraid so can't help. However, on last IVF I tested out the HCG and then tested every morning until OTD. I can honestly say it was the most miserable few days of my life and I vowed NEVER to do that again!! From reading loads of posts on here though it seems if you've a strong positive you could expect it from about 14dpEC - I think  

For all those currently going mad, if you've not done so check out the Symptoms on 2ww in the Voting Room. Kept my mind occupied for ages yesterday!

As for me, still no real symptoms as such. (.)(.)s were killing yesterday but OK today. Still tender but think that's cause i keep prodding them   Had a weird headache for about 2 hours yesterday afternoon and then it just disappeared. V. odd.

Right am off to try and kill another hour by making dinner for later.

Love Pinot xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi sarah/ likesabath i just read your signature and i think i was sitting beside you and your partner the morning of ec at the gri. I said good luck to you both on the day of transfer too just as you were leaving, i was still in the waiting room with my partner as we were waiting to go in. Anyway partner as just said go and do one of those HPT things so just waiting on needing a wee before i do. I have had coming on symptoms this morning so not feeling very positive but will let you all know in a jiffy.
I want to say thanks so much to everyone who is contributing on the board, i read it about 10 times a day, not that i am obsessed or anything. OTD not till friday so today is 8dp 2dt wish me luck x


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh crikey, good luck Grace!


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Aw Paws...so sorry     Glad you are srong enough to be foussing on the next go already!!    next time is better for you!!   

Grace - OMG!!! I'm testing Friday too and can't think about testing so soon!!     to you and all the early testing girls....sorry!!


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Grace222...yeah that was us!! It was so quick, I was going home before you had even been brought down!! Did you do the test?? 
Our surname is Leikertas which no one can pronounce, his nickname is Likesabath, I nicked it cos my usual username was gone!!

Feeling a bit bored today which is causing negative thoughts, boobs aren't sore anymore either, not sure whether thats good or not. Cyclogest is making me very sore now too!! 
Its such a rollercoaster is this, who made it 2 weeks?!?! Its sooooo long!! I don't feel any different at all!!

I need a new car but don't want to get one till we know one way or the other!! If its positive then we're getting a big massive family car but if its not think I'll get a convertable to match his!! 

I'm going stir crazy in the house today!! 

Love to all Sarah!!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

only sam
i tested on day 12 post EC which was 9 days past a 3 day transfer i got a pos but my hcg levels are pretty high
i know somone who was neg on day 12 but pos on day 14


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Flippin eck Grace, good luck!You prompted me to go down to Tesco to get an HPT myself, but chickened out, and bought some danish pastries instead.....

Nikki


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Nicki,

That sounds like such a good idea, think I might go for cake too!!!

Sarah xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

hi girls took me ages to need a wee ahhhh (Not pregnant) on the clear blue, partner say dosnt mean anything lol, cause its not official test day     
i think i have unleashed the beast though already planning on doing a test in the morning and every other morning till official test day ahhhhhh, feeling a bit shaky, not reccomended girls not recommend.
Sarah cool so you know which one i am then ?
nikki well done on avoiding temptation xx
big hug everyone


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Sorry Grace 
I'm sure a lot can change between now and Friday    
The only reason I didn't is because (as have we all), I've invested so much into this emotionally, I want to hold on to the dream for as long as I can. Also, in my experience, pee sticks are evil! 

Keep the faith Grace 

Nikki


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks nikki your so right thats me and liksabath/sarah who have the same otd as you and caroline but we have tested way to early     
Your right a lot can change before now and friday    
im almost out of my mind with thus tww malarkey x


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

Grace, sending you       to get you through to OTD


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Grace...I'm so sorry....but sorry as I also glad you tested negative.  If it had been positive, I would have been tempted and I work at the hospital, in the labs and my colleagues have already said they will do a sneaky test for me...but I WON'T be tempted!!     So much can happen beofer Friday and hopefully we will all get our BFP's!!


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Grace222 (Anne-Marie wasn't it?) yeah course I remember you, it was you who told me about the site, and its been fantastic support!! I did the clearblue early test and it said a big not pregnant but not given up, just think its too early!! Hubby agrees too and he said I'm not allowed to do any tests when he's not there!! 

Luckily we're 200 miles from parents (we're both Cumbrians living in Glasgow) although they know whats happening, they've been sworn to secrecy, his Dad accidently told grandparents this weekend, so now everyone knows and thinks we're pregnant and that this is just "procedure".....aaaahhhhh

Oh well.....

love Sarah xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

yep its annemarie, grace for my wee girl if we get her,    
lol yes people havent got a clue about this procces god bless their ignorance lol.
caroline im glad you havnt and nikki hasnt yet as i will be tempted again if either of you do again, same with you sarah. i will try not to test again as im still a bit shakey
big hug everyone


----------



## ginger rogers (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi girls - AF just arrived - feel totally gutted xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Ginger Rogers, I'm so so so sorry.Sending you  

nikki


----------



## ginger rogers (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks onlysam, need to pick myself up for the next go xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

ginger im so sorry too, you were due to test tomo officially is that right? it seems so unfair that the witch waited right till the last min to appear, im so sorry again big hug xxx


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

aww ginger im really sorry keep strong and lots of love to you
xxx


----------



## Caroline S (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh Ginger...so sorry hun


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Sorry that AF arrived Ginger.  Have been there twice before and know how devastated you must feel.

Give yourself time to mourn and treat yourself like a princess for the next few weeks.  It may not feel like it now, but eventually you will start to see the light again.


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Big   Ginger. BFNs are a massive pair of Bridget sized pants  

Grace, just to reiterate what you said about other peoples ignorance, my Mum bless her asked when our last IVF failed if "I had considered the fact I might be allergic to DHs sperm". Once I'd finished rolling on the floor in fits of laughter I pointed out that during IVF I don't actually get within about 50 feet of DHs sperm  

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow morning - one sleep to go!

Love Pinot xx


----------



## hannahDMP (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to read your news Ginger, sending big


----------



## Juicer (Oct 26, 2007)

Pinot - v amusing story about your mum.  Bless her for having a go though.

I am having a bad day today.  Started o.k. but this afternoon I have felt totally pre-menstrual and keep snapping at DP.  I only have one nerve and he is getting on it.  Also back with the cramps etc and strange feelings in my legs.  I know I posted earlier about all the symptoms that you get with progesterone, but all of that has gone completely out of the window and I am now convinced AF is going to come bang on time tomorrow.

Wish I could be put into a coma for the 2WW and just wake up to get the result.  Would save my poor nerves.

Will try to go and be nice to DP.  He isn't a bad bloke really - but he doesn't understand the meaning of the word tact.


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Pinot

I agree, thats really funny!! My DHs mum bless her, I think she still sees her little boy as a pure virgin or something, we don't even need to have sex to procreate!!!

It was a very apologetic call that his dad made earlier, they're just really excited about being grandparents, shame DH grannie is one of those busybodies who tells everyone everything and had an opinion too!! She told me last week that I shouldn't get my bonus cos the banks have stolen her money!! (I'm a cashier earning little above minimum wage!!!)

Families eh.....who'd have them?!?! We must be mad!!! 

Love Sarah xx


----------



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Ginger I'm really sorry for your BFN. 

I just thought I'd come and say goodbye, I shouldn't really be posting on here anymore as I'm no longer in my tww - this thread has been ace with keeping my mind occupied, thanks to everyone for your support 

Good luck to those of you testing soon, try and be strong and don't test early as you'll only be like me and think is it hte trigger shot for days on end lol 

As for the pelvic pain, I had a 5d6 and days 6 and 7 I had really bad pelvic pain, then it eased off a lot, enought to really depress me as at least before I felt as if something was happening.  Now its back with a vengence adn I'm trying to keep my mind away from miscarraige.  I've read loads about pelvic pain being really normal in early pregnancy, but you know how it works, we still all worry.  I'll be worrying until my 6 week scan and I see a heartbeat. 

Anyway, good luck to you all, I'll pop by every now and then for the next week or so to see all those lovely BFPs. 

Ems


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Aaawww bye Ems.....good luck, I'm sure it'll all go well for you now though 

Take care xxxx

Sarah xx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ginger so so sorry


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news Ginger     Look after yourself. 
Susan
x


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Can I join please, I'm on 2ww and test on the 26th Feb. At the moment that seems ages away and im over analysing every symptom or non - symptom and i'm going truely  

Good luck to everyone testing this month, lets hope it works for all of us.

Claire


----------



## kezzy (Nov 16, 2008)

My 2ww is over AF came this morning. xx


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Kezzy....bummer, so sorry for you xx


----------



## grace222 (Jan 9, 2009)

kezzy sorry to hear your news hope you are alright big hug xxx


----------



## ambergrace (Feb 7, 2009)

Ginger and kezzy sending you both a big , thinking of you both.

Ax


----------



## armaita (Jun 4, 2008)

ginger and kezzy, so sorry girls   

i'm sending angel to watch over you


----------



## LadyL (Nov 14, 2008)

Paws, Ginger and Kezzy - so sorry to read of your news - my heart goes out to you all xxx

Bow, welcome the the 2 week wait - it's pure brain numbing madness xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

LizzyB please mark me as BFP, sure i mentioned that i got a BFP on the 11/02 that would be 4 days before OTD. oh am so sure two of the 4 embies have made it, it must be to get a BFP so early. i can't wait for my first scan the nerves are both exciting and very nerve wrecking, i am having my HCG bloods done tomorrow and looking forward to comming off the medication, seems like my IVF rollercoaster ride has finally come to a good end.

good luck to the rest of the ladies with their BFP and condolences and a huge hug for those with BFN, we all know the devastating pain that can cause, so much so that i am only now able to come out of a severe depression. take Care of yourself ladies.


----------



## JoJo35 (Dec 17, 2008)

Paws, Ginger and Kezzy - so sorry to hear your news......    wishing you and DH's all the luck for the future....


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

*Wright1, Rinfy, Debralauren, Hrq, Ginger Rogers and Kezzy* ~ many, many hugs and much love for all of you 

*Paws*  Hoping it turns around for you tomorrow hun  

*Hi Lucy, Onlysam, Littleblackdress, Veng, LadyL, Susan_p, Pinot, Pat1970, Emmypops, Den_dennis, FO, Bambi79, Juicer, Milo10 and Claire* ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you all   

*Pat, Pinot, Milo10 and Veng* ~ could I have your test dates please and I'll add them to the 2ww list (on p1 of this thread) 

*Sarah* ~ how was SCD......bet it was fab. I read about Kym Marsh too.....so terribly sad 

*Ems, Sharbara, Collette, Raffy, Sweets, Lindsayhelen, Jules, Katie, Armaita and Tinkelbunn*y ~ congratulations....wonderful news, be very happy and healthy all of you 

Sorry for not catching up with everyone....it's been so busy on here! Hope everyone had a good weekend (and Valentines)

Love and luck  

*Lizzy* xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been keeping myself busy and its been wonderful not thinking about this 2ww craziness. I just wanted to say 'good luck'    to all those about to test.

Congratulations to all those with a BFP!     Its truly wonderful and gives the rest of us hope.

I'm so sorry Paws, Wright1, Rinfy, Debralauren, Hrq, Ginger and Kezzy  about the BFN. It really sucks!  

I tested negative on Friday and I was gutted. My official otd is tomorrow so I'm hoping for a miracle. If not I have decided that I want to try again in 2 months time and have planned out what I want to do with the next two months. What can I say it helps me feel better knowing there's a plan. 

well its Sunday night so we have all made it through the weekend  

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi All,

Unfortunately is a BFN!     At the moment I just feel calm I suppose all the feelings will hit later. I suppose that the negative on Friday (although I hoped it was just too early) started to prepare me. I mostly feel ok, disappointed but ok but its usually when I leave my little bubble and talk to my friends who are pregnant or just had a baby that its painful. Oh well, not planning on talking to anyone today may as well as a little peace until the pain of this fully hits.

I just really wanted to say 'good luck' to all those testing soon. Hang in there the 2 ww craziness won't last forever. I'm really hoping to read about other's BFP - it gives me hope.  Thank you all for your support. I don't think I would have gotten through this without going crazy without this board.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

Hi All
Suzie-I'm truly sorry. Sending you a huge  .
We can truly empathise with each other how painful this whole thing is. It seems like a doulble whammy I'm sure after the horrific 2ww.

I think I must be having a really bad reaction to this cyclogest. Last night again I felt awful. For the whole of yesterday I'd been having on off AF pains, and a really strong feeling as if I were about to come on. I tried to relax for a couple of hours on the sofa by watching back to back Sex and the City-can't believe how old those first ones are now!when I got up to go to bed, I started feeling really peculiar-dizzy and breathless. Not a very comfortable feeling at all, and DH was his usual bury his head in the sand self, and took a just go to bed and sleep it off attitude-sleep? I wish! Eventually I did, but this morning I feel like I've gone seven rounds in a boxing ring. I feel full of cold, exhausted, and have got tingly hands.Just read an article which talks about progestorone support 'knocking it out of you', so I guess that's what it is-nothing more exciting than that.

Sorry, this is sounding like my diary now. Anyway, onwards and upwards girls. I'm escaping today and going out for lunch with some friends, One got engaged on Valentine's Day, so that should divert the attention away from me, as they all know about my afliction  . Hope you are all well.Lost of                     for all this week's testers.I think we need them.

Nikki


----------



## ginger rogers (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi Suzie, good for you starting again soon, i plan to do the same too! Got my blood test today cant see any miracles happening although the AF was only some brown spotting which is gone today, it does seem like old blood - weird! This is all new to me so dont realy understand my body!
Suzie - you say you have the next 2 mths planned out to help you - any tips?? xx


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Suzie W, so sorry to hear your news, but try and keep positive. Like you I actually love seeing BFP's on these boards cause it means it does work sometimes and can be worth it. Now just waiting for our turn  .

Good luck to all those testing today


----------



## anyamac (Feb 12, 2008)

Hi ONLYSAM
I felt exactly the same on the cyclogest. Very bad AF like pains. Was very bloated throughout my 2ww and had bad heartburn as well. Usually before i went to bed i'd start feeling dizzy and nauseous.
Sadly we had a BFN on 08/02/09 but got review appointment booked for middle of march and hoping to get FET in April/MAy.

Good luck to u. Hope u get a BFP   .

After i stopped taking Cyclogest i started my withdrawel bleed within 48 hours. Had really bad withdrawel symtoms for the first 24 hours.(Coming off Cyclogest and Progynova)
My brain felt like it was on fire, shaking, dizzy, nauseous, splitting headache etc.

Good luck to everybody else out there, congratulations for all BFPs and sorry for any BFNs. 
Don't give up hope

Love Anya
xxx


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi,

Nikki, Ginger and Bow99 - thanks for the warm wishes.

Ginger - Before starting this cycle I was working on getting my fitness up - at the gym 5 times a week (2 hours at a time). I was quite fit and loved the feeling. When I started stimming I stopped going to the gym so its been a month since I've been. I'm also a bit over weight so I have decided to concentrate on that for the next 8 weeks - lots of exercise and good nutritious eating (but low calories). I've also been on extended leave from my NHS job (my mum was ill) and I start work on the 1st April so I have planning for that to think about. Basically I want to shift my focus until the next cycle of ICSI. When will you start again? do you have a plan of how you want to spend the time in between.

Best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

hi girls,

I'm here to join you in the dreaded 2ww!  This is my second 2ww and so far i think i'm feeling a lot more positive about things this time.  I had EC last wednesday and ET on Saturday with one embie grade 2, 8 cell which is great for me.

Oh how i'm hating cyclogest this time.  When i was on it before i had no side effects from it but on Sunday morning i felt so so sick and i'm getting tummy twinges - not really like cramps. I'm   it works this time.

wishing everyone lots of luck in getting their bfp's


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Its a relief to hear that some of you are experiencing the same symptoms as I am on Cyclogest, I thought I was having some kind or allergic reaction to it!

I am dizzy, breathless, sickly and feel like I have been run over by a truck!!!!  The only good side affect is that I have no appetite ha ha!

My OTD is the 27th of Feb, so I am right at the start of the 2ww and going stir crazy already.

Sorry about the BFN's that people have got over the weekend, but also congratulations to those with BFP's here's hoping I can join you.

Milo.

x


----------



## WKelly (Mar 23, 2005)

Hi Ladies, could i please come and join this board.  Had ET Friday 13 Feb and due to test Friday 27 Feb, this cycle has been ICSI, I had 2 Grade 1, 7 cell and 8 cell. - Lizzie could you please add me to your list xx

Is anyone else testing on the 27th?

Good luck to all and sending loads of     

Kelly xx


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Kelly,

Snap!  I had my ET on Friday and had a 7 cell and an 8 cell transferred and am testing on the 27th.

How are you feeling?

M


----------



## kirsty33 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Everyone!

Could i join in?

I had SET on 14th and due to test 26th. Goin     already and dont know what to do with myself. DH has been great this weekend and spent all day yesterday doing the housework - yep - even the ironing! But has left me nothing to do  

We opted for SET as DH is terrified of change! He's also been reading up on the risks of multiple births and decided that he doesn't want me to 'put myself in danger' Oh bless!!! 

We were orginally down for ICIS as DH has poor morphology, however when the time came they seemed to have improved - I put this down to centrium vitamins as thats all he changed in his lifestyle. So out of the six eggs I got, two were immature, all of the other four fertilised but two of these didnt develop. Of the last two one was grade 1 five star (top quality) and the other was grade 1 too but slightly behind. So we have now got the best one on board and hoping.

well thats all about me! How is everyone else? How do you cope with the tww?

Sticky vibes and baby dust to all

Love Kirsty


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Suzie, so sorry to hear about BFN   Just take plenty of time with your DH and then as you say back on the bandwagon again soon!

Lizzy, my OTD is Sunday 22nd Feb - gulp. 6 sleeps to go  


Still getting no real symptoms so convincing myself atm it's going to be a wretched BFN again. Body, please prove me wrong!


----------



## SHARBARA (Sep 16, 2008)

i feel wrethched and dunno if its the bfp or the cyclogest 
and have to be on cyclogest till 12 weeks if all goes well ......evil stuff


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear your news Suzie     Look after yourself. 

Sharbara - I know, it's just evil stuff! Seems so unfair that even when you're fortunate to get a BFP, there's still 12 weeks of the stuff to take.   'Normal' ladies who conceive just don't know the half of it!
xxx


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
Can I join you all, I have been on the Feb/March Cycle buddies (Spring Babes) but would like to talk to people who are the same stage as me....
I had Egg Collection on wednesday and ET on Saturday, little valentine was a grade 1, 8 cell embryo. 
I am due back for my blood test on the 25th which seems a little early compared to some others on here? I will however be testing the night before at home on the 24th as want to do it with my DH and really dont want to get my result over the telephone when on my own at work.. cant see a few hours making a difference.
I am also on progesterone support and have side effects, heartburn, botty burps and bloating..
Hope to be able to winge with you all and celebrate our BFP's together..
guccimama


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi guccimama.  I'm just a day ahead of you.  Had my EC on Tuesday and ET on Friday.  I do love hearing people being told to test quite earlier - helps me justify testing early!    I've been told to test on the 28th (we just have to do it ourself without a blood test) but will be doing it the evening before.

Don't blame you for wanting to the test with DH.  Everything is so clinic and it's nice to have at least one bit to yourselves.  
Susan
x


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

I had been to Dr groggy clinic today. It seems my lining is thin so he may abandon the cycle..   i don't want to do that.. can anyone suggest any medication or diet to improve lining .he says its side effect of clomid. Can anyone help me on this...


----------



## Suzie W (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

thanks for the warm wishes. 

Koolkap - I've heard that selenium helps with womb lining. Good luck!

best wishes,
Suzie.


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes selenium should help Koolkap. If you take pregnacare, there should be enough in that.
xx


----------



## koolkap (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you so much Suzie and susan_p  .... will take selenium hope it will help.. will update my progress later... 

Lots of love Koolkap


----------



## bow99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Koolkap

My lining was thin too because of the clomid but they upped my Progynova to 4 a day and that sorted it out a treat. It happened both my cycles. Hope they figure it out for you.


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

koolkap have you tried brazil nuts too?  Some people recommend taking 5-6 a day to help improve your lining.

guccimama!  hello there hun, i'm testing on the same day as you too


----------



## guccimama (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi Littleareca
good to see you on here, I was starting to find it difficult posting on the other thread as I felt guilty telling them my good news everytime....will keep popping in to see how everyone is doing but think that this thread is the next part of the journey..are you on progesterone support? I am suffering so badly with heartburn, I would really like to lay down and sleep but cant as evertime I lay down it gets so much worse..
Guccimama


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Susan_p,

How is your 2ww going?  

Why are you testing the night before?  I was going to do a sneaky one on the Thursday too, but thought that the monring was better, should I wait until the night time?

Bit sad today, the hospital rang to say that none of the other 5 embryos were good enough to freeze so we have none left.

Milo

x


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Milo - yes, morning is better but I don't want to test and then have to go to work in whatever state I might be in!   My OTD is the Saturday but DH works on Saturdays and I'll be too impatient to wait until evening.

I had the same news today about the rest of my embryos.  None of them made it to blasts so won't get any frozen.  
Susan
x


----------



## Milo10 (Sep 9, 2008)

Susan,

I might do one on Thursday, our parents think it is Friday so I thought if we do it Thursday then we have a day to get used to the news before Mums start ringing for news!

Fingers crossed that Friday the 13th was a good day for our ET's.

Milo
x


----------



## little a (Jul 24, 2008)

guccimama, yep i'm on cyclogest too.  Last time it didn't affect me one bit but this time its a nightmare.  I'm so so hot at night and wake up at least 3 or 4 times.  Last night it was to open the windows and doors for fresh air   and i'm feeling nautious late morning.  It'll wear off after a couple of days but its not nice.

hope everyone is coping with the 2ww and its not driving you all too


----------



## likesabath (Feb 7, 2009)

Oooooooooooo lots of new ladies today!! Good luck to you all xxx

I'm feeling terrible today, stupid cyclogest is doing my head in!! Sooooo constipated and my poor belly is solid!! I sank 2 tins of prunes today so hopefully that'll do the trick, I'm laid on the sofa chewing rennies. Although I think I'm quite lucky that I'm able to sleep through the night!! It is however making me very sore down there, I don't know that I could manage it to 12 weeks if I am pregnant!!

Anyone having any symptoms today?? I'm feeling nothing....boobs aren't sore anymore either. Don't know if thats good or not. I bought a couple more tests today (I admit I'm a little bit obsessed) going to test in the morning and see how we go

Not much else happening here

Sarah xx

ps.....Lizzy...We had a great time on Friday, Strictly Tour is amazing, everyone should go next year, although we'll all hopefully be struggling for babysitters!!!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Just about to start a new thread so if you are doing a long post remember to save it before posting so it doesn't get lost


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=178308.0


----------

